# MTB Läden bei Frankfurt / M ????



## Pulp-Fiction (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wer kann mir den mal ein paar größere Läden so in richtung Darmstadt oder Wiesbaden nennen ???

Hier in Frankfurt gibt es ja nicht wirklich Läden

Endweder sind das durchgeknallte SnowBoard Shops oder Läden wo man das Teuerste Bike 1200,- Euro kostet ( ein Fully mit LX und Manitu Axel versteht sich )

Ich suche ein Rad mit Komplett XT und Disc und mit einer Gabel die mal von Haus aus ein 0,1 Tonner aushält. Ich denke Black Air oder so sollte da reichen.


Vielen Dank

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Hellspawn (12. Mai 2005)

muss es denn wirklich in die Richtung sein? Richtung Norden im Taunus findest Du Kronberg und da is der HiBike. Die könnten was für Dich haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. Mai 2005)

In Dreieich gibt es gute Haendler, z.B. Zweirad Moeck in Sprendlingen. Den Hibike kann ich auch empfehlen. In Frankfurt hat doch Radsport Boettgen in Bornheim eine gute Auswahl!

Ansonsten kannst Du hier mal suchen.


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (12. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> In Dreieich gibt es gute Haendler, z.B. Zweirad Moeck in Sprendlingen. Den Hibike kann ich auch empfehlen. In Frankfurt hat doch Radsport Boettgen in Bornheim eine gute Auswahl!
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du hier mal suchen.



Hi,

ja genau, in die Richtung wollte ich gerade mal Fahren

Neu Isenburg und Dreieich   

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## ol!ver (12. Mai 2005)

gibt es nicht noch mainbike.de?


----------



## THEYO (14. Mai 2005)

mainbike, bicycles, montimare, unibikes, usw.... gibt genügend radläden in frankfurt. und die ham auch alle ein sortiment was deine vorstellungen abdeckt!

mfg
jo


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2005)

radsport könig in seligenstadt.
richt dem chef n schönen gruss von mir aus und sag ihm er soll dir n guten preis machen  
da kannste dir nach dem baukausten prinzip von deren hausmarke was zusammenschustern lassen


----------



## braintime (14. Mai 2005)

Hi,

in Bad Vilbel gibt´s noch "Sport Express", mein Leib- und Magenhändler. Dort habe ich mein Votec NC 1 gekauft und auch vorher schon 3 MTB´s und RR´s. Führt u.a. noch Wheeler, Cube und Willier und besorgen können Sandra + Günther eigentlich auch sonst so ziemlich alles. Was ich besonders an diesem kleinen Laden schätze, ist der Kd-Service. Man wird hervorragend beraten, kann alles ausprobieren und merkt einfach, dass es dort wichtig ist, den Kd. langfristig zufriedenzustellen. Hab miterlebt, wie jemand kurzentschlossen ein TOX aus dem Katalog kaufen wollte und man diesem Kunden trotzdem zuerst die Probefahrt ans Herz gelegt hat. Schlußendlich ist es dann doch eins geworden - aber erst nachdem ein passendes Testrad besorgt wurde und der Kd. seine Probefahrt machen konnte. 

Günther schraubt auch alles selbst und hat die seltene Gabe, vorgefasste (aber manchmal unpassende) Vorstellungen so zu hinterfragen, ggfs. auszureden und passende Alternativen anzubieten, dass sich der Kd. dabei nicht brüskiert vorkommt. Diese Erfahrung hab´ ich selbst gemacht . Bin dort seit über 13 Jahren zufriedener Kunde.

... und ok, im Winter ist´s ein durchgeknallter Ski- und Snowboardladen   

http://www.sport-express-shop.de/

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## scottiee (14. Mai 2005)

wellmann in rossdorf, ca 5km von da  

cruz


----------



## scottiee (14. Mai 2005)

wenn du weisst was du willst, kann ich dir den jehle in ulm empfehlen, ham imma janz jute schnappies zu sehr fairen preisen!!!

cruz


----------



## sb- (14. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> radsport könig in seligenstadt.


Den kann ich auch empfehlen, auch wenn ich da recht selten vorbeischaue :\

Habe eben gesehen, dass die in Mainaschaff (ist ja auch noch Nähe Frankfurt.. schöne Strecke am Main   ) jetzt nen neuen und den bislang größten Bikemax bauen. Laut Homepage steht die Neueröffnung kurz bevor. Hat da jemand zufällig ein Datum oder ist der womöglich sogar schon auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Mai 2005)

scottiee schrieb:
			
		

> wellmann in rossdorf, ca 5km von da
> 
> cruz




Einer der besten Händler. Alle Daumen hoch!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Mai 2005)

Pulp-Fiction schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer kann mir den mal ein paar größere Läden so in richtung Darmstadt oder Wiesbaden nennen ???


Hibike (www.hibike.de )wurde ja schon genannt, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. In Sulzbach wär noch der Brügelmann ( www.bruegelmann.de ), aber der ist ziemlich teuer und eher auf RR spezialisiert. In Kriftel gäbe es dann noch den Mountains Too ( www.mountainstoo.de ), von dem ich momentan ziemlich begeistert bin.


----------



## lokalhorst (17. Mai 2005)

bei Radsport Boettgen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig! Die haben viele tolle Fahrräder in der Auslage, aber der Service danach....
Halte Dich lieber an hibike, mountainstoo....
horst


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2005)

Hi, meine erfahrungen bisher. und glaubt mir, ich war gründlich bei der recherche

WELLMANN:  ist top. und der kaffee ist auch lecker

BICYCLES:  eher bescheiden, totales chaos und dementsprechender service. und schau dir mal die werkstatt an - dass da kaum was ordentliches bei rauskommt ist klar. 

HIBIKE: ein laden in dem man auf die frage ob ein rahmen paßt oder nicht gesagt bekommt " leg die kreditkarte auf den tisch, kauf ihn, bau ihn auf und dann siehst du es." lustig. aber nicht für mich.  allerdings große auswahl und wenn man keine beratung braucht ... aber immer nur vor ort kaufen. wenn du im i-net bestellst kann es schon mal sein, dass du erst wochenlang nix hörst und ein jahr später plötzlich der postmann klingelt. obwohl du zwischnezeitlich abbestellt hast versteht sich

MAINBIKE: ok. bauen auch ein taiwan-eigenmarken bike nach deinen wünschen und vorstellungen auf. auch gut -  ein probewochenende auf dem bike ist immer möglich. aber ebenfalls chaotisch und man wartet gerne mal etwas länger. 

BOETTGEN: mieseste beratung, die ich bisher erlebt habe naja mal abgesehen von FAHRRAD THOET vielleicht. da würde ich nicht mal ein citybike kaufen ...

BIKESCHMIEDE: offenbach aber trotzdem gut. ziemlich breite auswahl und besorgen können sie auch alles. beratung ok aber immerhin haben die jungs da ahnung und das merkt man auch. 


was fällt mir sonst noch ein? erst mal nix. war bei meiner suche auch noch bei UNIBIKES und so einem LADEN AN DER UNI (namen vergessen) beide lohnen sich nicht wirklich. miese beratung <schüttel>  


mmh, wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke bleibt eigentlich guten gewissens nur wellmann, und mit abstrichen mainbike und die bikeschmiede. bei allen kann  man glück haben oder eben nicht. aber beim bikekauf oder service möchte ich mich eher nicht auf mein glück verlassen zufällig einen guten schrauber zu erwischen ...

achso - einen hab ich noch: RAILSLIDE im sandweg. auch ok und wenn man die trockene art der jungs mag sicher ok. aber auch ziemlich unflexibel was ausstattungsänderungen etc angeht ...


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (19. Mai 2005)

Hi, Danke für die ganze Antworten.
Also ein Komplett Bike in Frankfurt zu kaufen ist es schlecht, entweder Schrott oder einfach zu Teuer bzw überteuert, ich barauch auch einen 1000,- euro Hardtail Rahmen   

@powderJO

Zu HIBIKE & BICYCLES kann ich dir absolut beipflichen

BOETTGEN finde ich gar nicht sooo schlecht, ich hatte gerade vor ein paar Tagen mit den Chef ein sehr nettes Gespräch.

THOET ........ na ja , hatte auch ein nettes Gespräch mit einen Verkäufer aber leider haben die ein Rädern über 800,- euro absolut nix da

Den Rest kenne ich nett   

__________________

@Andreas
Also bei Zweirad Moeck war ich.
Und al ich wieder durch die Tür bin ist es mir wie Schuppen vor die Augen gefallen das ich vor 3 Jahren mal dort war und auch nix gekauft hatte.
Sicher ist der Laden ganz OK, aber die MTB auswahl lässt auch hier extrem zu wünschen übrig, ich glaube dort 8 Stück Insgesammt gesehen zu haben ....

Hat mir vorgeschlagen eines Zusammen zu bauen.
Nun ja, zusammenbauen kann ich es selber, und Teile müssten auch bestellt werden, auch ich kann mir die Teile selber bestellen   , und am ende Spar ich 300,- Euro wenn ich es selber machen, also wozu brauche ICH ! dann den Laden ??


______________

Irgendwer hatte mir BikeMax empfohlen ...........

Also Bitte !!!   

Ich war in Eschborn ........... man man man

Würden die das Geld eher in die Bikes stecken als einen jeden Tag mit der Werbung im Radio zu Nerven dann wäre alles gut !

Ein kräftiger Anteil an schlichten Massenrädern wie es sie an jeder Ecke gibt, ein paar Kinderbikes und 6 MTB´s davon 3 Fullys und 3 Hardtails von den nur 1es mit einer Scheibenbremse ausgestattet war.......

Den Laden braucht nun echt NIEMAND !

Fakt ist, aufgrund der schlechten Auswahl und den sprüchen " das können wir dir bestellen ........"

Habe ich mich jetzt entschieden das Zeug in Teilen selber zu bestellen.

Ich habe jetzt:

100% XT, 100% Ritchy WCS Anbauteile, Shimano 765 Laufräder , Rockshox Reba und einen Merida Hardtail Magnesium Rahmen. für alles zusammen habe ich jetzt 1550,- Euro bezahlt.

für das Geld hatte ich hier in Rhein Main nix gesehen, irgendwo war immer eine kleine Schummellei am Bike welches den Preis nicht Rechtfertigte.

Das einzige Bike welche in die Richtung geht war ein Stevens M8 für 1600,- allerdings war auch hier die "Falsche" Gabel verbaut.

Na ja
jeder hat da wohl seine andere Meinung dazu.

Der einzige Laden in Frankfurt wo ich mich immer wohl gefühlt habe war Burger Bikes auf der Berger Straße.
Immer gute Preise und immer ein offenes Wort, ich glaube ich habe 6 MTB´s Anfang der 90er dort gekauft.
Leider gibt es den Laden nicht mehr ( die guten Preise    )

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2005)

wenn du doich eh selbst bestellen willst, wieso regst du dann 3 wochen lang im forum alle damit auf?  
und ich hab den bikemax empfohlen.
kenn den in eschborn nicht, dafür den in Mainaschaff und was die alles da stehn haben  
da bleibt eim echt die spucke weg...aber jeder wie er meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulp-Fiction (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,


Das mit den selber bauen wollte ich an sich diesmal nicht machen weil mir das einfach zu Zeitaufwendig ist bis man alles zusammen hat und auch dann alles Funkioniert, aber wenn man nicht das bekommt was man will dann muss man halt von seinen Wünschen verabschieden.
Am Ende macht da Basteln dann auch noch ein wenig Spass   

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## sb- (20. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kenn den in eschborn nicht, dafür den in Mainaschaff und was die alles da stehn haben


Meinst du den neuen Bikemax jetzt? Bin gestern am Abend nach Aschaffenburg gefahren und da konnte ich von der Autobahn aus sehen, dass der schon offen hat. Kumpel meinte, der hätte schon ne ganze Weile offen, im Internet heißt's nur "in wenigen Tagen"   
Werde mir den jedenfalls wohl mal nachher von innen anschauen. Eventuell mache ich auch nocheinen Abstecher zum Stenger in Hösbach, der hat ja wohl einiges an Specialized


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

sb- schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell mache ich auch nocheinen Abstecher zum Stenger in Hösbach, der hat ja wohl einiges an Specialized


würde ich auf jeden Fall tun ... der hatt eine rießen Auswahl an Specialized und Cannondale. Macht gute Preise und Sonderwünsche sind auch problemlos möglich  Ansonsten die Bikeschmiede262 in Offenbach hatt auch Speci und die Jungs wissen eigentlich auch was sie tun.

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (20. Mai 2005)

Gudde,

natürlich nicht zu vergessen:

MONTIMARE: früher Sandweg, jetzt mit dem Bikeshop auf die Hanauer Landstr. direkt neben Globetrotter umgezogen. Die Jungs haben richtig Ahnung und die Werkstatt ist 1A. Verkaufen hauptsächlich KONA   und Cube. In den Preisen lassen die auch sehr gut mit sich reden.

BIKE-ACTIV: Ist zwar nicht direkt in Frankfurt. Liegt in Grosskrotzenburg. Auch ein super Laden, der ziemlich gute Preise macht. Werkstatt ist ebenfalls 1A und besorgen kann er Dir auch fast alles. Vertreibt hauptsächlich FUSION, STEVENS. Bei dem Laden kannst Du aber quasi alles in "Custom" bekommen...also, kann ich nur wärmsten empfehlen.

In diesem Sinne
Maixle
KONA rockz and GT rulez


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2005)

AAARRRGG, ich depperle - 

ich meinte natürlich auch den MONTIMARE auf dem sandweg (der jetzt tatsächlich neben globetrotter eingezogen ist) und nicht RAILSLIDE (die verkaufen keine bikes aber snowboards und irgendwie scheine ich noch in der wintersaison zu stecken  )

danke maixle für die gedächnisstütze ...


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,

welcher Laden könnte den mein Tretlager Planfräßen ?? ( Neuer Rahmen )

Ich war jetzt shcon in 2 Läden gewesen und ide hatten es abgelehnt , von wegen Garantie und so................... ich persönlich galube eher die haben kein Bock weil der Rahmen nicht von denen ist ....   

Aber was soll das ??? ich bezahle doch für das Fräßen !, und wenn die so ein Rahmen nicht haben dann kann ich ihn auch nciht dort kaufen.

Ich versteh die Firmen nicht , warum kann man nur so zickig sein ?

Das kann nur Bedeuten das es den Läden doch alle gut geht oder ? 
Allerdings wundert es mich so auch nicht das die Läden alle Pleite gehen....... so bekommt man sicher keine NEUEN Kunden.....

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## ol!ver (20. Mai 2005)

@pulp-fiction

genau ging es mir letzte woche auch. ich habe mir saintkurbeln im inet bestellt und wollte diese einbauen lassen. naja habe ich hingebracht, haben die nen kostenvoranschlag gemacht und dann am nächsten tag meinten die ajo, passt nicht blablabla. naja dann war ich am dienstag nochmal mit meinem vater da. und der typ hat die ganze zeit überlegt, ob ers fertig macht (obwohls schon bezahlt war!!!) und so rumgemacht. dann hatters schließlich gemacht (und das noch nichtmal ordentlich!!!). naja 52 bezahlt und musste dann am ende doch nochmal selber hand anlegen. ich finde, dass sich bikeläden echt nicht wundern müssen, wenn sie pleite gehen. ich finde, wer freundlich ist und den kunden drauf hinweist, dass man die gleichen teile auch dort bekommen hätte dann gewinnt man auch welche, aber so nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

geht doch erstmal zu den Läden Eures Vertrauens, wenn Ihr da bekannt seid und die mit Preisen aus dem I-Shop konfrontiert können die einem ganz schön entgegen kommen. Und nen Zehner mehr is mir der Laden vor Ort alle mal wert  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (20. Mai 2005)

...da muss ich Erdi unbedingt recht geben. Ausserdem müssen sich die meisten nicht beschweren, wenn die Local Shops zögerlich sind, wenn man nur vorbeikommt, um I-Net Ware bei ihnen einzubauen. Klar, diesbezüglich kann man auch anders argumentieren, aber man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn der Local Shop das nicht mit grosser Begeisterung erledigt.

Ich für meinen Teil verfahre mittlerweile ebenso wie Erdi, dass ich möglichst alles über meinen Local Shop beziehe. Wenn was mit dem Teil ist, gehe ich einfach vorbei und lege die Ware auf den Tisch und sage:"Mach mal"   .

Wollte ursprünglich meinen KONA-Rahmen über I-Net bestellen, war aber von denen nicht zu besorgen. Bin dann zum Montimare als ausgewiesenen KONA-Händler gestapft und habe den Rahmen dort bestellt. Als ich das Teil zusammenbauen wollte musste ich festellen das das Ausfallende verbogen ist. Also hin zum Montimare. Die haben das Teil eingeschickt und mir einen neuen besorgt. Da denen das ziemlich peinlich war, haben die mir sogar das ganze Rad kostenfrei ab- und wieder zusammengebaut. Daher bin ich im Nachhinein froh, dass ich den Rahmen beim Local Shop gekauft habe  .

Hoffe mein Beitrag hilft irgendwie weiter.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## mat2u (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Verständnis für Händler die Fremdteile nicht einbauen oder reparieren wollen ist gleich null! 
Erst jammern die einem die Ohren voll das der Wettbewerb aus dem Internet die Preise kaputt macht obwohl man an dem Zeugs ja eh nur noch cent verdienen kann und schlagen dann lukerative Dienstleistungen aus...  
Ein Händler der gegen Geld an Fremdbikes arbeitet wird sicher mehr erlösen als ein Blechschieber der immer den günstigsten Preis machen will/muss.
Warum viele noch nicht kapiert haben dass man mit Service gutes Geld verdienen kann ist mir einfach nicht eingängig.
Zu fast jeder Reparatur kommen in der Regel Kleinteile und Cross Selling Produkte hinzu, vergrössert die Marge und stärkt die Kundenzufriedenheit und - Bindung.
Die Händler die meinen sie müssten auf dem hohen Ross sitzen und Kundenreparaturen als Belästigung ansehen sind hoffentlich bald vom Markt verschwunden. 


Viele Grüße
Matthias, der durchaus auch zum Händler geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (20. Mai 2005)

maixle, sicher hast du sorumgesehen auch recht. aber das problem ist, dass viele leute am anfang meinen, dass sie keinen service brauchen und ihn dann doch brauchen. und genau da sehe ich, dass shops falsch handeln. ich finde sie sollten so einen kunden freundlich empfangen, denn dann erkennt er sofort den vorteil eines localshops und er wird viele kunden bekommen. ich habe kein bock nochmal zu nem shop hinzugehen, der aeeeh aeeeeh rumheult, nur wenn ich was eingebaut haben möchte (und ich zahle auch gut dafür).


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (20. Mai 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> maixle, sicher hast du sorumgesehen auch recht. aber das problem ist, dass viele leute am anfang meinen, dass sie keinen service brauchen und ihn dann doch brauchen. und genau da sehe ich, dass shops falsch handeln. ich finde sie sollten so einen kunden freundlich empfangen, denn dann erkennt er sofort den vorteil eines localshops und er wird viele kunden bekommen. ich habe kein bock nochmal zu nem shop hinzugehen, der aeeeh aeeeeh rumheult, nur wenn ich was eingebaut haben möchte (und ich zahle auch gut dafür).



Hi 

genau meine Rede @ol!ver & @mat2u

Man hat ja das Gefühl das man sie nach der Sehle ihrer verstorbenen Großmutter fragt ..............

Die sollen das ja für Geld machen !
Geld Stinkt NICHT ! ......... ganz ganz alter spruch, aber manchen kenn ihne wohl nett !   

Ich habe es dummerweise vergessen dem Händler es zu sagen bevor ich es bestellt habe, der hätte es ja auch gemacht........
Nun ja, aber jetzt wäre es einfach zu langwierig und zu Teuer wenn ich das jetzt nochmal hin und her schicke............

Wenn einer in Frankfurt einen Händler kennt der sagt "Geld Stinkt nett" dann her damit    

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## andy1 (21. Mai 2005)

Seele, nicht Sehle - soviel vorab.

Es gibt nicht DEN Shop, du musst sie alle zusammen sehen und überall mal hingehen.
Es sei den du hast einen Shop deines Vertrauens die dir alles bestellen wo du allerdings auch jeden Preis akzeptieren musst.
Ich bekomme in einem Shop meist nicht alles was ich brauche, manche haben gute Kleinteile aber doch keine richtigen Bikes usw.

Also überall mal reinschauen, im Netz bestellte Teile selber dranschrauben - mir wäre es schon peinlich wenn ich mit Online-Brocken zum lokalen Händler komme (um es mal in Deutsch auszudrücken  ).

Wenn ich jetzt schnell ein günstiges XT-Rad haben will würde ich es bei Bicycles holen. Dass die auch nicht perfekt sind ist klar, muss man halt selber kontrollieren und reklamieren. Mogelteile halt später selber durch besseres nachrüsten.

Allerdings kenne ich auch nicht alle Läden hier - von daher.. schau dich um und bilde dir deine Meinung.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

Pulp-Fiction schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer in Frankfurt einen Händler kennt der sagt "Geld Stinkt nett" dann her damit
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thorsten


Nett Frankfurt sondern Hösbach. Wenn Du beim Stenger reinmaschierst list Du ein Schild wo drauf steht "wir reparieren JEDES Fahrrad als wenn es unser eigenes ist" Würde das so intepretieren, dass Du auch mit anderen Teilen und Brocken kommen kannst/darfst.

Erdi01


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. Mai 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> WELLMANN:  ist top. und der kaffee ist auch lecker



Und der Hund ist soooo knufflig!   

Ansonsten hab ich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, wie du.
Mir fällt dann aber noch ein guter ein: www.denfeld.de in Bad Homburg


Gruß, MW !!!


----------



## BOOZE (25. Mai 2005)

Moin Thorsten!
Weist du überhaupt was du haben willst?
Fully CC, oder Downhill oder Freeride oder oder oder?
Wie, Geld spielt keine Rolle.
Hast du deinen Audi verkauft?


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (25. Mai 2005)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thorsten!
> Weist du überhaupt was du haben willst?



CC / Race   , ist aber alles schon geklärt weil ich mir jetzt ein "Bausatz" gekauft habe, wäre aber toll wenn schon alles da wäre   .......



			
				BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Geld spielt keine Rolle.



Wie ???? , ich sagt Geld stink nett ! ......... und das ist nunmal so , ( also normalerweise   )



			
				BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du deinen Audi verkauft?



Nööö - wollte ich das ???

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## BOOZE (25. Mai 2005)

Und was hast du den schönes bestellt? (neugier)


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (27. Mai 2005)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hast du den schönes bestellt? (neugier)




Neugier ???

Du willst mein Zeug doch nur wieder schlecht machen oder   .......



Na egal:

Komplette XT 04/05 Gruppe Disc inkl. der Umstrittenen Felgen und Dual Control , Rock Shox Reba SL, Merida Magnesium Rahmen, Komplette Ritchey WCS Gruppe, Schwalbe Hurrican Kevlar.

So, und nun schlag auf mich ein   

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Fungus (31. Mai 2005)

Kennt eigentlich einer von euch noch das "Superbike"? War mal da, wo jetzt der Globetrotter ist. Das war der beste Bikeladen, den ich bisher gesehen habe. Coole Verkäufer, recht gute Preise und man hat ab und an auch mal ein Kleinteil umsonst dazu bekommen. Dem Laden trauer ich heute noch nach.

Ansonsten könnte ich noch das Citybike in Wiesbaden empfehlen. Ist halt nochmal eine Ecke weiter weg aber trotzdem gut.

Beim Böttgen habe ich vor 6-7 Jahren mal ein Praktikum gemacht. Leider kennen die mich nicht mehr. danach haben si mir immer sehr gute Preise gemacht. Ich war aber schon lange nicht mehr da.

Beim Thöt hab ich mir damals (auch schon fast 10 Jahre her) meine ersten Maguras gekauft. Waren dort am billigsten aber Ahnung hatten die nicht.

Bikeschmiede hab ich mir mal ein Hinterrad gekauft. Waren eigentlich recht kompetent. Ich habe auber auch schon schlechtes von dem Laden gehört.

Im Moment kaufe ich das meiste im HiBike. Die haben ein sehr großes angebot und meißt sind die Preise auch sehr gut. Nur die Öffnungszeiten finde ich etwas unpraktisch. Aus denen resultiert auch, dass dort oft recht viel los ist und man eine Weile warten muss.

Die Werkstatt war mir bis jetzt immer recht egal, da ich eigentlich alles am Rad selber mache.


----------



## BOOZE (1. Juni 2005)

Pulp-Fiction schrieb:
			
		

> Neugier ???
> 
> Du willst mein Zeug doch nur wieder schlecht machen oder   .......
> 
> ...



Nee, die Teile sind soweit ok, aber bist du da nicht ein wenig schwer dafür, grad für den Rahmen?

Ui Ui Ui wenn das bloß gutgeht!

Hattest du nicht schlechte Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox gemacht?

Dual Control ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (1. Juni 2005)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Teile sind soweit ok, aber bist du da nicht ein wenig schwer dafür, grad für den Rahmen? Ui Ui Ui wenn das bloß gutgeht!



Na ja   , ich habe jetzt 95 ( von 117 KG .....   räusper   )
Aber der Rahmen ist definitiv stabiler als mein letzter, und der hatte auch gehalten   




			
				BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du nicht schlechte Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox gemacht?



Ja ähmmm, was soll ich sagen ............... ich sage nur lese den Tread:
Rock Shox die 15te     



			
				BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Dual Control ist ja geschmackssache.



Ich finde das geht schon, umgewöhnen muss man sich halt schon aber ich bin jetzt 2 Tage gefahren und denke das es ganz OK ist.
( Wenn da nicht ein leicht defekter Hebel wäre   , aber nun gut, ist mein allererstes Shimano Teil welches eine Macke hat... )

Siehe auch hierzu :

Dual Control  

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Hellspawn (1. Juni 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment kaufe ich das meiste im HiBike. Die haben ein sehr großes angebot und meißt sind die Preise auch sehr gut. Nur die Öffnungszeiten finde ich etwas unpraktisch. Aus denen resultiert auch, dass dort oft recht viel los ist und man eine Weile warten muss.



Hat nicht wirklich viel damit zu tun. Früher war Vormittags nicht viel los, so dass es wohl nicht gelohnt hat. Und Samstags haben sie ja jetzt 2 Stunden länger auf, als früher.


----------



## BOOZE (2. Juni 2005)

Mensch Thorsten, da hast du mal wieder kein Glück!

Und mit 95 Kg bist du ja jetzt leichter als ich.

Ich soll dir noch einen schönen Gruss von Michi sagen.

Naja usw.


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2005)

ich mische mich ja ungern in privatgespräche ein, aber wäre es nicht schöner, dem titel dieses threads gerecht zu werden und (zumindest vorrangig) nur dinge zu posten, die irgendwas mit den läden zu tun haben? 

immerhin könnte dann endlich mal ein großer "ffm und umgebung läden-bewertungsthread" entstehen . und das endlose wühlen in vielen verschieden threads mit noch viel mehr sinnlosen kommentaren bliebe allen in zukunft erspart.

nicht böse sein - ist nur ein vorschlag. j


so und jetzt noch was zum thema. wieder mal 

MONTIMARE. war jetzt das erste mal in dem neuen laden auf der hanauer, um ihn mir mal anzusehen. der erste eindruck ist ein ganz guter. aufgeräumt, kein chaos in der werkstatt und nett sind sie ja. schwach finde ich allerdings die nach wie vor sehr begrenzte auswahl an zubehör, klamotten usw ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (4. Juni 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ich mische mich ja ungern in privatgespräche ein, aber wäre es nicht schöner, dem titel dieses threads gerecht zu werden und (zumindest vorrangig) nur dinge zu posten, die irgendwas mit den läden zu tun haben?



Dann machs nicht!

Der Tread hat sich doch eh erledigt. Pulp Fiction hat sich schon ein Bike gekauft.

Ausserdem, was soll den bitte so ein Scheiss mit "ffm und umgebung läden-bewertungsthread" wie soll das funktionieren????

Als Beispiel, die dreißig mal die ich bei Hibike war, war ich zehn mal zufrieden, zehnmal war es so lala, und zehnmal wars unter aller Kanone!

Wie soll das jemand objektiv bewerten?
Von Montimare ganz zu schweigen.

Also was jetzt?


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2005)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Ausserdem, was soll den bitte so ein Scheiss mit "ffm und umgebung läden-bewertungsthread ... Also was jetzt?




warum gleich so aggressiv? schlechten tag gehabt? oder persönlich beleidigt? 

aber zu deiner frage: im prinzip würde das ganz einfach funktionieren   schildere was du erlebt hast, sag 20 mal gut 10 mal nicht so toll und jeder weiß, dass der laden eben nicht durchgängig gute arbeit leistet. ist doch wirklich simpel. 

ist übrigens ein prinzip, auf dem die meisten produkt-reviews basieren und das sich bewährt hat. und das vielen hilft, sich ein bild zu machen. und würde obendrein dem namen des threads gerecht werden. nur zur erinnerung:

MTB Läden bei Frankfurt / M ????

auch dass der threadersteller mittlerweile ein rad hat, ändert nix an dem thema. das im übrigen so gefäßt ist, dass es durchaus noch andere interessieren dürfte. solange es eben um läden geht und nicht um privatgelaber. sorry. 

oder aber - du/ihr laßt den thread umbenennen in "persönliche gespräche, die keinen was angehen". dann schaut wenigstens keiner mehr rein.


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (6. Juni 2005)

Tschuldigung aber man kann es auch echt übertreiben !!!

Nur weil da 2 Privat angehauchte Treads gefallen sind sich da reinzuhängen und zu Meckern ........
Da gibt es viele andere Treads hier wo es mehr sinn machen würde Polizei zu spielen !

Im übrigen ist der Tread eh nicht Wertvoll ( bisher ) weil jeder so seine eigene Meinung vertritt bzw manche Läden werden hier schön geredet obwohl sie es im Prinzip nicht wirklich sind, ich kenne auch ein paar Läden da bekomme ich Rabatt oder ein Kaffee oder wenn der Chef da ist mal eine gute Beratung aber unter dem Strich sind auch das manchmal für andere keine guten Läden   

Frankfurt ist und bleibt in meinen Augen eine MTB Laden Bike Wüste, der eine oder andere Laden der was Taugt ist oft zu speziell und reißt es auch nicht raus.

Alles nur IMHO

Thorsten


----------



## powderJO (7. Juni 2005)

hi, also als polizei aufspielen, wollte ich mich wirklich nicht. ist auch gar nicht meine aufgabe. sorry, wenn das so rübergekommen ist. gebe auch gerne zu, dass ich da (auch gerade im vergleich zu anderen threads) etwas empfindlich reagiert habe. 

liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich vor nicht allzu langer zeit ebenfalls vor genau dieser frage stand - welcher laden in ffm/umgebung?. und dann zahllose threads fand, in denen das thema eigentlich behandelt werden SOLLTE. 

aber dann mußte ich mich erst mal durch 100erte (übertreibe ich weiß) postings wühlen , bis  mal eins zum thema dabei war. und da reagierst du halt irgendwann allergisch ...

aber um den thraed wieder ein wenig wetvoller zu machen, könnbtest du ja deine erfahrungen schildern. welcher laden wird z.b schöngeredet, welcher nicht. wie gesagt - alle reviews basieren auf den erfahrungen der user. und umso mehr meinungen auftauchen, desto besser das bild, dass man sich machen kann.

und wer weiß - vielleicht findet man am ende doch noch die oase in der bikewüste ffm. 

j


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juni 2005)

So, nocheinmal!
Einen Laden zu bewerten find ich sinnlos, wofür auch.

Viel besser währen Adressen (ach ,den kannte ich noch nicht) und was für Marken und Einsatzgebiete sich der Laden spezialisiert hat. Danach kann ich selber entscheiden, ob der Laden etwas für mich ist!

z.B. HiBike in Kronberg : von CC über DDD, und Rennrad alles da, aber sehr gehobene Preiskategorie und Exoten.

so, jetzt dürft ihr auch mal!


----------



## scottiee (8. Juni 2005)

> So, nocheinmal!





> Einen Laden zu bewerten find ich sinnlos, wofür auch.





> Viel besser währen Adressen (ach ,den kannte ich noch nicht) und was für Marken und Einsatzgebiete sich der Laden spezialisiert hat. Danach kann ich selber entscheiden, ob der Laden etwas für mich ist!



find ich nicht, die shops sollten mal öfter in solche threads reinschauen, da es immer noch sehr viele gibt, die einfach nen schlechten service an den tag legen.
es gibt natürlich auch gute shops und die muss mann nach persönlichen kriterien beurteilen, und hierfür sollte dies ne anregung sein. ich zu meinen teil schraube so viel es geht selber am bike, da ich mich hier 100%ig auf die arbeit verlassen kann. die bike industrie so verbreitet mtbiken auch geworden ist, ist keine proffessionell entwickelte branche und deshalb gibts leider sehr viele schwarze schaafe. ich spreche aus errfahrungen, die haarsträubend sind. 

welche marken ein laden vertreibt solltest du auch im inet rausfinden, oder?  

grüezi


----------



## yeah (8. Juni 2005)

@ Pulp-Fiction
Der einzige Laden in Frankfurt wo ich mich immer wohl gefühlt habe war Burger Bikes auf der Berger Straße.
Immer gute Preise und immer ein offenes Wort, ich glaube ich habe 6 MTB´s Anfang der 90er dort gekauft.
Leider gibt es den Laden nicht mehr ( die guten Preise   )   

... da war ich ja auch mal 5 Jahre der Werksattleiter  


... wenn du probs noch hast, meld dich bei mir !!

Gruss de YeaH


----------



## braintime (12. Juni 2005)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> So, nocheinmal!
> Einen Laden zu bewerten find ich sinnlos, wofür auch.
> 
> Viel besser währen Adressen (ach ,den kannte ich noch nicht) und was für Marken und Einsatzgebiete sich der Laden spezialisiert hat. Danach kann ich selber entscheiden, ob der Laden etwas für mich ist!
> ...



Sinnlos? Wofür bewerten?

scottiee hat Recht!

Die Auswahl und das Angebot kann ich notfalls telef. erfragen oder mir auf der HP anschauen aber Erfahrungen über Beratungs- und Servicequalität, die Andere gemacht habe, sind für mich für eine "Bewertung" (kommt der Laden für mich überhaupt in Frage) entscheidend!

Händlerbewertungen gibt´s in anderen Bereich schon lange (Auto´s, Motorräder) und werden gerne genutzt. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, auch die Händler schauen sich das an, wenn sie davon Wind bekommen - und es kann sehr "hilfreich" sein, mal dezent auf so etwas hinzuweisen...


Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Marko S (23. Juli 2005)

Also das Thema sollte nicht so sang und klanglos untergehen.

Ich bin durchaus an den Erfahrungen von anderen Bikern interessiert, dass es zu übertriebenen Aussagen im positiven / negativen sinn kommt ist klar, aber je mehr Antworten im Forum stehen um so eher kann man sich ein Bild machen.
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Bikeläden in FFM sind eher schlecht.
Da ich auch zu der Schrauberfraktion gehöre und über einen gewissen Erfahrungsschatz verfüge aber leider des Öfteren schlechte Auskünfte erhalte (da bekommt man auch so manches Märchen erzählt).

z.B. wollte ich bei Uni Bikes Speichen für meine 99 Mavic Cross Max bestellen und ich bekam die Aussage das keine Speichen mehr Lieferbar sind, was aber gar nicht stimmte denn mein Händler in Thüringen konnte binnen von 5 Tagen die Speichen direkt vom Mavic besorgen.
Das wahr leider nicht die einzige schlechte Beratung bei Uni Bikes. 

Bei Fahrrad Böttgen sollte es der Dichtungssatz für eine Rock Shox  Sid sein, aber den wollten die mir nicht verkaufen, aber zum Austausch des Dichtungssatzes könnte ich die Gabel in der Werkstat abgeben. 
Da habe ich doch keine Fragen mehr.
Den Dichtungssatz konnte ich dann über Uni Bikes bestellen.

Einen ordentlichen Eindruck haben bei mir folgende Läden hinterlassen
Mountains Too in Kriftel
Hi Bike in Kronberg
Wie die Werkstat ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich ja selber schraube und für wirklich schwierige Fälle habe ich meinen Händler in Thüringen (der hat mich noch nie enttäuscht).


Marko


----------



## pedalopedalini (4. August 2005)

meine erfahrung mit fahrrad-böttgen www.bikes.de :

hab vor 1,5 jahren ein fahrrad dort gekauft. jetzt sabbert das öl aus meiner rock shocks psylo. eigentlich war ich es gewohnt, alle schrauberarbeiten selber zu machen. da ich aber kein laden ausfindig machen konnte, der mir ersatzteile für das ding besorgt, hab ich mal in den sauren apfel gebissen und mein rad zur inspektion dort abgegeben.

ich hab dem mechaniker erklärt, das die gabel öl spuckt und er wollte wissen wie alt das fahrrad ist. er hat mir darauf hin versprochen, mich zurückzurufen, ob die gabel eingeschickt werden muss oder nicht.
nachdem 10 tage nix passiert ist, hab ich dann angerufen und mal nachgefragt. man hat mir dann gesagt, dass rad sei fertig, ich könne es abholen. beim abholen hab ich natürlich gefragt wie's der gabel geht und er meinte alles in ordnung, die gabel sei okay. der mechanikus hat mich darauf hin wieder gefragt wie alt das rad sei. er hat mich darauf hingewiesen dass das rad jetzt erstmal richtig sauber sei (mit vorwurfsvollem blick) und schön geschmiert. schön. zum abschluss hat er mir noch die bremshebel in eine andere stellung gebracht, weil es so cooler aussieht.

fazit:
die gabel sprozt weiter ö,. mein fahrrad hat bis zum nächsten ausritt geglänzt und ich hab jetzt ne geölte sattelstütze, für 50 ois.

die händler bzw. mechaniker sollten ein bischen besser geschult werden um zu erkennen, wer nur schönwetter-eisdielenfahrer ist und sich über cool-stehende bremsgriffe freut und wer nicht. den verschleiss einer gabel anhand einer altersangabe festzustellen halte ich allerdings für grob fahrlässig. wenn so im automobil- oder flugzeugbau gearbeitet werden würde - gute nacht.
ich will den laden jetzt nicht fertig machen weil es vielleicht auch pech ist, je nachdem an wen man da gerät. aber die händler sollten auch nicht versuchen die kunden für dumm zu verkaufen. man merkt sofort wer sich mit der materie auskennt und wer nicht. wer wirklich fahrrad fährt und wer die dinger nur in die ecke stellt und sich an ihren aussehen erfreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. August 2005)

pedalopedalini schrieb:
			
		

> die gabel sprozt weiter ö,. mein fahrrad hat bis zum nächsten ausritt geglänzt und ich hab jetzt ne geölte sattelstütze, für 50 ois.






			
				pedalopedalini schrieb:
			
		

> zum abschluss hat er mir noch die bremshebel in eine andere stellung gebracht, weil es so cooler aussieht.



ja, das bestätigt meine meinung über die fachkompetenz der boettgen-mechaniker. wobei ich die verstellung der bremshebel fast noch ärgerlicher finde, als den untauglichen reperaturversuch der gabel - da sind auch schon begabtere mechaniker gescheitert. aber selbst der größte mechanikerdummi müßte wissen, dass es keine coole stellung der hebel gibt, sondern nur eine individuell auf den jeweiligen fahrer abgestimmt richtige.


----------



## Basscommander (11. August 2005)

Der Böttgen kann gaaaar nix!
Die sind so was von unfreundlich...
Ich hab mir Anno 2000 ein Scott G-Zero bei denen gekauft.
Nach 2 Wochen sind mir 3 Speichen im Hinterrad gebrochen.
Ich also hin zum B. und was sagt mir der Kerl?!: 
"Neee... ich hab dich auf der Probefahrt fahren sehen... so wie Du fährst können wir das nicht auf Kulanz regeln..." (oder so ähnlich...)
Halloooohooo??? Ich habe 2500,-DM für das Rad bezahlt??? Geht's noch?
Schlussendlich habe ich mir dann meine Laufräder selbst zusammengebaut und sie halten bis heute noch.

Soviel zum Service der Firma Böttgen.
(Nicht, dass die in der Werkstatt ne HS33 ohne Booster verbauen würden, oder so... ach was... die doch nicht...)  

Ansonsten... möchte ich mich nicht zu anderen Läden äussern, weil ich selbst in einem Arbeite. (Montimare)
(daher fehlt mir auch etwas der Erfahrungswert mit anderen Läden)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei uns egal ist, mit welchem Rad man kommt. Auch wenn er es nicht bei uns gekauft hat!
Wir entscheiden mit dem Kunden zusammen,was gemacht werden soll und was nicht.
Und natürlich ob sich eine Reparatur überhaupt noch lohnt. (bei etwas älteren Semestern kommt es schon mal vor, dass wir eine Reparatur von uns aus ablehnen, weil es einfach nicht mehr den Gegenwert hätte. Wenn der Kunde aber trotzdem will... von uns aus gerne!)

Dazu, dass wir Ausstattungstechnisch nicht mehr viel an den (Neu-) Rädern ändern wollen:
Meistens Lohnt das auch nicht!
OK... mal ne XT Kassette aufziehen, anderer Lenker/Vorbau/Reifen das ist nie ein Problem.
Aber jetzt z.Bsp. ne komplette Bremse umbauen, oder andere Laufräder...
Machen wir schon, aber dann bitte nicht damit ankommen, dass man dann immernoch den gleichen Preis für das Rad bezahlt...
Und ausserdem sind die Bikes bei uns eigentlich auch so ausgestattet, dass man da nix mehr ändern muss!

Noch etwas zu den I-Netz Preisen:
Wie soll das gehen, dass wir da mithalten, wenn die Teile anbieten für weniger, als wir sie einkaufen??? (XT-Schaltwerk, z.Bsp.)
Da geht dann halt bei uns auch gar nix!
Aber wir haben auch nichts dagegen, wenn ihr mit den Teilen ankommt und wir sie dann nur noch montieren.
Das ist uns durchaus recht!

So... das war mein Senf dazu!

Der Mo


----------



## lokalhorst (11. August 2005)

Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> Der Böttgen kann gaaaar nix!
> Die sind so was von unfreundlich...



aber das können sie gut! Ich habe dort ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht! Geblockt wir immer schon im Laden ohne beim Lieferanten auch nur zu fragen! Kleiner Tipp: Ein Rechtsanwalt hilft dort


			
				Basscommander schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir Anno 2000 ein Scott G-Zero bei denen gekauft.
> Nach 2 Wochen sind mir 3 Speichen im Hinterrad gebrochen.
> Ich also hin zum B. und was sagt mir der Kerl?!:
> "Neee... ich hab dich auf der Probefahrt fahren sehen... so wie Du fährst können wir das nicht auf Kulanz regeln..." (oder so ähnlich...)
> ...


Die Liste kann man fortsetzen: Bei undichten Scheibebremsen, die alten verölten Beläge wieder verbauen, Beläge ohne Splinte einbauen, 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2005)

so, ein paar neue eindrücke von FAHRRAD BOETTGEN. sind neulich mal schnell in der mittagspause hin, um nach winterschuhen und winterhosen bzw. einer regenjacke zu schauen. 
wir kommen rein und sind die einzigen kunden. keine begrüßung der beiden mitarbeiter an der theke - die quasseln weiter untereinander. ok. 
also, ab in die klamottenabteilung - keiner kommt. naja, macht ja nix - sind ja erwachsen und wissen, was wir wollen. leider hängen nicht alle größen draußen und schon braucht man doch mal die hilfe der fachfrau. die sich dann auch auf unsere freundliche bitte hin mal zu uns bequemt   
nach knapp 20 minuten. dann aber war sie immerhin freundlich.

fazit: der service ist noch genauso wie ich ihn in erinnerung hatte - beschissen.  eine jacke habe ich dennoch gekauft - mit 15% rabatt und damit genauso günstig wie bei irgendeinem online-händler. dabei postitiv: alle größen waren vorrätig - dass ist bei den händlern in ffm sonst eher selten.


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2005)

Hi, zusammen !
Von Radsport Denfeld in Bad Homburg kenn ich viele zufriedene Kunden und bin selbst auch einer derer.
Probiert es einfach mal aus.
Grüsse aus dem Taunus
fuel


----------



## Papajack (15. November 2005)

Da möchte ich auch meine Meinung zu Büttgen WORD of Bike schildern. Der erste Auftrag an die Werkstatt war an meinem NoPogo das Innenlager (XT) zu erneuern. So weit so gut, wurde gemacht. Nach kurzer Zeit fing das Innenlager zu knacken, ich zur Werkstatt, das Lager reklamiert. Bei der Abholung musste ich mir anhören, dass das Lager in Ordnung war wurde aber ausgetauscht und das alte wird er bei dem nächsten Kunden verbauen, es war ja O.K. Das Knacken war aber bei meinem Bike WEG! Später bei Wartungsarbeiten stellte ich fest, das eingebaute Innenlager war LX (XT bezahlt) und zu kurz ( NoPogo braucht breites Gehäuse keine 68 oder 72mm).
Neulich habe ich die Dämpferbüchsen an meinem Speci erneuern lassen. Es wurden stolze 38 Teuros abkassiert. Mein Händler tauschte die letzten für 19,90 liegt aber eine Ecke weiter und ich wollte nicht so weit fahren.
Einen dritten Auftrag an Büttgen Werkstatt wird es meinerseits nicht geben.
Positiv finde ich das große Angebot aber alles sehr teuer.


----------



## mr.naga (15. November 2005)

Fahrrad Böttelgen aus Bornheim...? 
Ein Freund von mir musste bei denen sogar für die erste Inspektion nach hundert Km bezahlen...! Wo gibts denn sowas? bei jedem meiner Fahrräder war die umsonst...! Sowas nennt man Kundenservice...!


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, zusammen !
> Von Radsport Denfeld in Bad Homburg kenn ich viele zufriedene Kunden und bin selbst auch einer derer.
> Probiert es einfach mal aus.
> Grüsse aus dem Taunus
> fuel



kann ich mir nach dem heutigen dimb ig rhein-taunus-seminar sehr gut vorstellen   
der laden macht einen super eindruck, respekt


----------



## prozak (9. Dezember 2005)

kann nur jedem die bikeschmiede in offenbach ans herz legen. ultra freundlich, kulant und gute auswahl. dafür ist's halt in oxxenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (9. Dezember 2005)

prozak schrieb:
			
		

> kann nur jedem die bikeschmiede in offenbach ans herz legen. ultra freundlich, kulant und gute auswahl. dafür ist's halt in oxxenbach


so wie es aussieht gibt es die bikeschmiede 262 nicht mehr lange   

gruss YeaH


----------



## mr.naga (10. Dezember 2005)

yeah schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht gibt es die bikeschmiede 262 nicht mehr lange
> 
> gruss YeaH





WIESO???


----------



## Dill (10. Dezember 2005)

das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren ,is nämlich mein Lieblings Händler in der Ecke östlich von FFM.

Gretz
Dill


----------



## prozak (12. Dezember 2005)

äh, das wüsst' ich aber auch mal gern'.


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2005)

yeah schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht gibt es die bikeschmiede 262 nicht mehr lange



ich finde, du solltest so langsam mal die frage nach dem warum beantworten. ansonsten fällt das für mich unter die rubrik üble gerüchte und sollte aus dem thread gelöscht werden. oder ...?


----------



## prozak (15. Dezember 2005)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde, du solltest so langsam mal die frage nach dem warum beantworten. ansonsten fällt das für mich unter die rubrik üble gerüchte und sollte aus dem thread gelöscht werden. oder ...?



jawohl, weg mit den üblen verleumdungen. lang lebe die schmiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakor_Hot Chili (28. Dezember 2005)

Hy,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich bloß den Threat aus der Versenkung hole. Aber seis drumm.

Der beste Laden im Frankfurter Raum ist das "Radl Eck" (ich glaube zumindest, dass der Laden so heisst) in Heusenstamm in der Pfortenstrasse. Super nett, klasse Beratung, der beste Reperaturservice den ich bisher erlebt habe und die Inhaber sind selbst passionierte Biker.  
Hat allerdings nur wenige Bikes vorrätig sondern baut mehr nach Kundenwunsch Räder auf.

Servus,

Timo


----------



## Basscommander (30. Dezember 2005)

Versenkung...


----------



## andy1 (30. Dezember 2005)

prozak schrieb:
			
		

> jawohl, weg mit den üblen verleumdungen. lang lebe die schmiede.



Jetzt wo ich das gerade lese...
Tja, das hat mein Kumpel geschrieben aber der schaut wohl net soo oft hier rein...
Ohne die Gerüchte wieter anfachen zu wollen aber etwas Insiderwissen trau
 ich ihm schon zu - denn er arbeitet selber in einem (anderen) Radlshop.

Übrigens: 
Es müsste mal ne Karte geben von FFM mit den ganzen Bikeshops drin dann könnte man immer mal den ein oder anderen abklappern wenn man mal in der Gegend ist.
Denn ich ertappe oft dabei dass ich immer zu den gleichen Shops gehe - vielleicht einfach aus  Faulheit oder weil ich nicht weiss dass es - nicht weit weg - einen besseren gibt.
Letztendlich kann einem in einem einzigen Laden sowieso nicht komplett geholfen werden.


----------



## mr.naga (30. Dezember 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo ich das gerade lese...
> Tja, das hat mein Kumpel geschrieben aber der schaut wohl net soo oft hier rein...
> Ohne die Gerüchte wieter anfachen zu wollen aber etwas Insiderwissen trau
> ich ihm schon zu - denn er arbeitet selber in einem (anderen) Radlshop.





dann soll er doch mal bitte stellung beziehen was er da so für ein insiderwissen hat...


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde es bedenklich, daß hier üble Nachrede Rufmord etc. betrieben wird und hoffe, daß das Opfer der Intrige durch ein so ungeheuerliches Verhalten keinen allzugrossen Schaden nimmt.
Ich kenne niemanden der Beteiligten aber das hier ist nicht in Ordnung und ich protestiere hiermit dagegen. 
Es geht hier nicht um eine Verfehlung in der Behandlun g eines Kunden sondern um öffentliche Vernichtung eines Geschäftes, welches u. U. die Lebensgrundlage des Inhabers darstellt. 
Ergo wäre es angebracht, wenn Ihr solche Dinge, wenn Sie schon Eure Gedanken steuern unter Euch aber nicht im Forum öffentlich macht.

Das könnte doch ein guter Vorsatz für Euch sein, um im nächsten Jahr noch in den Spiegel schauen zu können, denn Eure Moral ist verkommen.

Dies ist meine Meinung zu dieser Gerüchteküche.

Ein friedvolles und niveauvolles neues Jahr allen, die dieses Forum nutzen.
Guten Rutsch Frank


----------



## Basscommander (2. Januar 2006)

Also in sofern haste schon Recht.
Bitte schreibt doch keine ungelegten gedanklichen Eier ins Forum.

Ansonsten finde ich einen Erfahrungsaustausch über Bikeshops schon durchaus in Ordnung.
Warum in einen Shop gehen, der eh nix kann?
Sowas nenne ich dann natürliche Auslese.

Evtl. schauen ja auch ein Paar Shopinhaber ins Forum und ändern was an ihrem (evtl nicht vorhandenen) Service.

Allerdings könnte noch ein wenig Lob über bestehende Shops nicht schaden!!!

Der Mo


----------



## mr.naga (2. Januar 2006)

Dickes lob an meine lieblingsläden:

Mainbike , Montimare , Bikeschmiede

macht bitte weiter so...!!!


----------



## Basscommander (2. Januar 2006)

Da sage ich doch mal Danke!


----------



## Korbinator (2. Januar 2006)

Meine Favoriten:

-Hibike; Top Werkstatt (daher immer viel zu tun, also Wartezeit), breit gefächertes Angebot, oft sehr gute Preise.
-Bikeschmiede in OF; beim Komplettbikekauf kümmert man sich hier bis auf´s Blut um den Kunden. Was nicht gewusst wird, wird nachgefragt, und zwar pronto, Werkstatt mit fairen Preisen.
-Mainbike; Nicolai-Fachleute bis in´s Detail, top Beratung.

Meine Negativliste:

-Böttgen; man merkt hier durch die Bank weg die Ausrichtung auf den "Stadtradkunden". Da wird der Kunde gerne mal als Voll-Laie hingestellt. Lässt man dann Fachkompetenz durchblicken, wird man - ausser von Fr. Müsse in der Bekleidungsabteilung - quasi nicht mehr bedient. In der Werkstatt gibt´s nur Einen, der was kann. Und da arbeiten Viele...

Neutrale Meinung:

-Montimare (sorry Basscommander, nicht persönlich nehmen); kommt schwer drauf an, an wen man beratungstechnisch gerät. Von extrem Kundenorientiert bis zum genauen Gegenteil (Überheblichkeit) - gibt´s beides. Zur Werkstatt kann ich allerdings nur Gutes berichten.
-Uni-Bikes; nette Leute, kleiner Laden, da hören die Vorteile schon auf.
-Denfeld in HG; wenn´s um Bekleidung oder den normalen Bikeservice geht top. Ausrichtung der Berater (ausser beim vielbeschäftigten Alpencrosser-Chef) und des Angebotes aber mehr auf Citybikes.

Alles wie gesagt meine Meinung aus etlichen Erfahrungen mit diesen Shops. Jeder hat seine Stärken. Wenn man die Leute dahinter kennen lernt, kann man Vieles nachvollziehen und ggf. auch besser tolerieren. Man macht halt Erfahrungen und zieht Konsequenzen draus.

Gruss


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2006)

Kleine Ergänzung zu Denfeld:
Meine Bikes sind alle von Denfeld - mit Beratung dort gekauft ( Citybikes?)
Andy ( Lagerist ) hat sehr gute Marktübersicht und hilft immer weiter.
Ede ist der Nicolaispezialist und Bernd der Schrauber, der mit der Werkstatt verheiratet ist ( gehört zum Inventar) 
Ich find die sind alle auch die hier nicht genannten wirklich bemüht um die Kunden.
- Nicht nur der Cheffe - Für bestimmte Fälle braucht man den Chef aber dann doch in jedem Shop, oder?Übrigens geht der jetzt mal zur Abwechslung zur Epic statt in die Alpen. 
Wir frieren unterdessen hier weiterhin 
Ciao Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernardo (3. Januar 2006)

Über die Teile selbst schlau machen- die günstigsten Preise suchen und:

SELBST SCHRAUBEN !
( wenn was ordentlich werden soll - selbst machen!)
Schlägt alles 

ihr fahrt doch schon lang genug Rad um zu wissen was wie gehört und was wie funktionieren muß. Da brauch ich keinen Achtklässler der sich sein Taschengeld mit Rädervermurksen aufbessert um mir da ein vom Krieg erzählen zu lassen. Da bin ich ein für allemal raus!


----------



## Korbinator (3. Januar 2006)

Nur kurz, damit hier keine Offtopic-Grundsatzdiskussion draus wird:
Ich bin auch passionierter Selbstschrauber, mache eigentlich auch Alles selbst. So Dinge wie Gewinde feinfräsen oder Laufräder einspeichen mache ich aus Garantiegründen nicht selbst, da darf der Händler ruhig mal was dran verdienen.

Greetz


----------



## bernardo (3. Januar 2006)

Ich wollt mich bloß ma reinhängen und gucken ob noch einer von den Jungs lebt oder ob sie sich schon die Schädel eingeschlagen haben... Denen ihre Zeit hätt ich gern - mich über solchen Humbug aufzuregen... Feinfräsen hab ich noch nicht versucht. Aber ich suche derzeit noch BsSA Gewindeborer um eventuell das Tretlagergewinde an meinem alten Gary Fisher zu retten... Die Tretlagerhülse habe ich nicht rausgekriegt. mit dem Druckluftschrauber konnte ich nur die Verzahnung sprengen...Da habe ich die Lager und die Achse entfernt und das ganze Teil auf die Fräsmaschine gespannt( Riesenaktion mit Ausrichten) Dann habe ich 2/10 mm weise das Teil rausgefräst. Ist Wälzlagerstahl- hat mehr als einen Fräser gekostet... aber den Rest krieg ich nicht aus dem Alu...


----------



## Cervantes (3. Januar 2006)

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen ein schönes MTB gekauft. Ob H. Mustermann an der Kasse im Geschäft X oder Y gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich bei einem Besuch nicht festmachen. Selbst wenn manche "Tendenzen" schon sehr aussagekräftig sind.......

Ich kann aber eins zum Thema sagen. Insgesamt war ich sehr erschrocken. Mit einem Fahrradgeschäft assoziiert man Exklusivität und nicht einen Massenhandel wie z.B. in einem Autohaus. Eine schöne Illusion, meine Beratungsgespräche mutierten nach 60 Sekunden zu reinen Verkaufsgesprächen. Dabei waren die Verkaufsargumente für das eine oder andere MTB auch nicht sehr überzeugend.  Keiner möchte Romane hören, aber sind die Eigenschaften eines 2000 Euro MTB in 60 Sekunden erklärt? Bedingt durch die beschriebenen Erfahrungen habe ich mich selbst in die Materie eingelesen (soweit man dies kann ..)

Die Verkaufsmethoden waren auch nicht schlecht: "Das Fahrrad fahre ich auch" (eine Woche später war es ein anderes MTB ..) oder die 3 x MTB  Präsentation: Dem Käufer werden 3 x MTB präsentiert:

Top MTB für 3000 Euro
Mittleres MTB für 2000 Euro 
und ein sehr schlechtes MTB für 1000 Euro,

Das sehr schlechte MTB ist kaum befahrbar (obwohl 1000 Euro wert .), keiner gibt 3000 Euro aus, wenn er ein normales MTB kaufen will. So tendiert der Käufer automatisch auf das mittlere MTB. Natürlich ist dieses MTB für 2000 Euro, im Vergleich zu anderen MTB in der Leistungsklasse, extrem überteuert. Bei einem guten Verkäufer, ich hatte so einen, kommt man leicht ins strudeln 

Schade eigentlich, weil der Händler jede Glaubwürdigkeit verliert und der Käufer zum nächsten Händler geht. Einfach unseriös, weil dem Käufer zusammengeschraubte Restposten angeboten werden  

Meine Entscheidung für den Fachhandel und nicht für den Direkthandel war der Service  u. a. die Inspektionen, weil ich kein Schrauber bin  d.h. alles aus einer Hand bekommen. Ob dies die beste Wahl war, wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2006)

Soll das eine Ankündigung eines neuen Bikeshops werden?

Ihr müsst ja komische Erfahrungen gemacht haben, von wg. 8 Klässler etc.
Gruß Frank


----------



## bernardo (3. Januar 2006)

hey, das mit den achtklässlern war bißchen überzogen. Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal nen Laden an der Hand wo ich in gutem Glauben Geld hingetragen habe und alles geglaubt habe was mir der Chef an der Theke erzählt hat. Bis ich entdeckt habe daß hinten in der Werkstatt teilweise Schüler geschraubt haben. Und die hatten leider teilweise sowas von keine Ahnung.(Warum geht das Pedal nicht an beide Seiten zu schrauben?) .
Als Metallfacharbeiter hat dann die Sache nach kurzer Betrachtung ihren Zauber verloren(genau wie das Schöngerede vom Chef) und ich bin selbst ans Schrauben gegangen. Das hat mir Geld  und Nerven gespart. Außerdem weiß ich jetzt was ich unter dem Hintern habe und daß es ordentlich montiert ist(Das beruhigt ungemein wenn 's mal drauf ankommt...) 
Kette rechts !


----------



## powderJO (4. Januar 2006)

bernardo schrieb:
			
		

> IDenen ihre Zeit hätt ich gern - mich über solchen Humbug aufzuregen...




genau darum gehts: zeit. ich habe die nämlich jobbedingt leider nicht und nutze meine knappe zeit lieber, um biken zu gehen und nicht um zu schrauben.  
das lasse ich gerne dann erledigen wenn ich mein bike nicht brauche - in meiner arbeitszeit. und genau dafür brauche ich einen guten shop mit gutem service und einer erstklassigen werkstatt. 

womit wir auch wieder beim eigentlichen thema dieses threads wären  ...


----------



## Cervantes (4. Januar 2006)

@fUEL



> Soll das eine Ankündigung eines neuen Bikeshops werden?



Bezog sich die Frage auf meinen Beitrag?


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2006)

Cervantes schrieb:
			
		

> @fUEL
> 
> 
> 
> Bezog sich die Frage auf meinen Beitrag?


Nein    - BernardoWir haben wohl zur gleichen Zeit geschrieben und du warst früher fertig und hast vor mir gepostet. Ergibt sich aber wohl, wenn man liest was wer geschrieben hat.
Gruß Fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (5. Januar 2006)

@Korbinator:

Ich nehme das durchaus nicht persönlich... warum auch.
Allerdings möchte ich auch anmerken, dass wir fast unser gesamtes Personal umstellen...
Ansonsten... falls ihr ihn noch nicht gesehen habt... schaut Euch einfach mal den neuen Laden an!

Der Mo


----------



## SidVicious (18. Januar 2006)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> -Montimare (sorry Basscommander, nicht persönlich nehmen); kommt schwer drauf an, an wen man beratungstechnisch gerät. Von extrem Kundenorientiert bis zum genauen Gegenteil (Überheblichkeit) - gibt´s beides. Zur Werkstatt kann ich allerdings nur Gutes berichten.
> [...]



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch machen müssen. War nur einmal da und man ist mir dort mit einer derartigen Arroganz begegnet (hatte nur Kontakt mit einer Person - ist sicher nicht repräsentativ, aber hat bei mir einfach einen sehr schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen) , dass ich garantiert nicht wieder hin gehe. 
Kann nur Aussagen zur Beratung machen, zur Werkstatt kann ich auf keinerlei Erfahrungswerte zurück greifen. Finde es aber ein Unding einen potentiellen Kunden wie einen Idioten zu behandeln.


----------



## PaleRider (19. Januar 2006)

SidVicious schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch machen müssen. War nur einmal da und man ist mir dort mit einer derartigen Arroganz begegnet (hatte nur Kontakt mit einer Person - ist sicher nicht repräsentativ, aber hat bei mir einfach einen sehr schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen) , dass ich garantiert nicht wieder hin gehe.
> Kann nur Aussagen zur Beratung machen, zur Werkstatt kann ich auf keinerlei Erfahrungswerte zurück greifen. Finde es aber ein Unding einen potentiellen Kunden wie einen Idioten zu behandeln.




Ich habe die selbe Erfahrung gehabt ich dachte es war nur wegen meiner Amerikanische accent   scheint aber nicht so zu sein. 

Palerider


----------



## pw262 (21. Januar 2006)

yeah schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es aussieht gibt es die bikeschmiede 262 nicht mehr lange
> 
> gruss YeaH


Hallo,

würde mich ja schon interessieren auf Grund welcher Tatsachen Du hier im Forum rufschädigende Gerüchte verbreitest.
Zur Deiner Info die bikeschmiede in Offenbach gibt es seit 1988 und es gibt keine Bestreben Sie zu schliessen.
Danke an die anderen Beiträge, die auf Deine Gerüchte reagierten.

Gruß  Jörg Sehr <bikeschmiede.com>


----------



## mr.naga (22. Januar 2006)

Danke Jörg für die Richtigstellung...
Da bin ich aber beruhigt!!!


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo ihr Frankfurter
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB Laden, der mir Langfinger-Handschuhe verkauft. Keine warmen Winterteile, sondern so ganz normale Fox oder TSG oder Specialized. Leider gibts in Karlsruhe keinen einzigen Laden, der auch nur irgendwas brauchbares da hat.

Nächste Woche bin ich 2 Tage in Frankfurt - könnt ihr mir ein paar Läden nennen, bei denen man derartige Handbekleidung eventuell käuflich erwerben kann? Können auch BMX Läden sein oder so, Hauptsache ich hör nicht zum 12. Mal "ne also wir haben bis Mitte März nur Kleidung für arktische Temperaturen da, uns doch egal wie warm es draussen ist".

Danke schonmal

achja, ich hab kein Fahrzeug bei mir, wäre also schön wenn die Läden irgendwo IN der Stadt wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (16. Februar 2006)

naja, irgendwie wurden hier im thread ja schon eigentlich alle genannt. versuchs mal bei boettgen. weiß  nicht, ob bicycles noch auf haben. da könntest du auch mal dein glück versuchen. ansonsten bikeschmiede offenbach.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Februar 2006)

Also ich zumindest kann dem Thread nicht entnehmen, welcher von den 30 genannten Händlern das hat was ich suche und ich hab auch keine Zeit tagelang in der Stadt rumzufahren...

Nochmal: Welcher Händler in der Frankfurter Innenstadt hat Langfinger-(Sommer)-MTB oder BMX Handschuhe?


----------



## mr.naga (16. Februar 2006)

hab meine bei montimare gekauft... waren von fox... super teile...
der laden ist in frankfurt direkt an der s-bahn station ostendstraße...


----------



## Pulp-Fiction (15. März 2006)

Hui

das freut mich ja das der Tread immer noch interesse weckt  

War länger nicht mehr Online.

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Jahr über BOETTGEN :

Die haben sich mit händen und Füßen geweigert bei einen neuen Rahmen das Tretlager zu Plan zu fräßen.
Die haben mir das Ohr abgekaut von wegen Garantieverlust und das sie haften müssen wenn was passiert.......
Was soll den da passieren wenn die es sauber machen ?, vertrauen die nicht auf ihre Arbeit ?  

Ich wollte sogar was unterschreiben das sie nicht Haften müssen - kein Chance !

Sie sagten ich soll es doch da machen lassen wo ich den Rahmen gekauft haben........

Aha, das ist es also.......  

Eingeschnappt weil ich den Rahmen dort nicht gekauft hatte.

....wer sich es leisten kann so zu reagieren   ....
So kaufe ich erst recht nicht mein nächstes Zeug bei denen ein

Keinen Cent werde ich ihn den Laden mehr bringen.

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## andy1 (16. März 2006)

demnächst neu (Plakat hin ganz unauffällig am geschlossenen Bicycles-Shop):

http://www.radfix-frankfurt.de/

ist nicht direkt was für uns schätze ich...


----------



## Friendlyman (18. März 2006)

Mountains Too in Kriftel kann ich empfehlen. Vor allem der Chef der Werkstatt ist sehr kompetent.


----------



## dertagammeer (12. Juni 2006)

Servus, 
ich kann nur auch schlechtes über einen Frankfurter Händler (B) berichten. Nicht nur, dass man wie ein Aussetziger im Verkaufsraum behandelt wird (kein Guten Tag - kein Servicegespräch wenn man Beratung sucht), nein, das Telefonat wird bei einer Anfrage einfach beendet.
Letzenendes bin ich nicht bereit für ein Shimano Teil über 100 % Zuschlag zu zahlen.
Nur als Vergleich, für die XT Kurbel FCM 760 175 mm ruft mein neuer Dealer (HIBIKE Kronberg (TOP allerdings braucht man Zeit))  109,- EUR ab - bei B geht es für 219,- EUR über den Tisch. Auf weitere Nachfrage, wird man patzig behandelt (lassen Sie uns die Diskussion beenden) und wird aus der Leitung geworfen. Ich hab ja Verständnis für differenzierte Preisgestaltung, aber letzenendes zeugt das Verhalten von einem gestörten Kundendienstleistungsgedanken! Ich wünsche dem Unternehmen alles gute.


----------



## LTD Team (12. Juni 2006)

Da ich mein Bike bei Montimare gekauft habe versuche ich natürlich immer alles dort machen zu lassen ...

obwohl die paar jungs dort recht jung sind und wahrscheinlich praktikanten oder azubis sind haben die mir bis jetzt bei meinen problemen immer sehr gut und professionel geholfen ... sind geduldig, freundlich und gut erzogene jungs  wobei die manchmal einen recht schlappen eindruck machen ... 

was mich am meisten überrascht hat ist das der eigentlich chef dort der unfreundlichste von allen ist (armin heisst er glaube ich) ... da ich öfters mal schlecht gelaunt bin versuche ich den Herrn Cheffe zu meiden sonst platzt mir eines tages der kragen ... 

aber wenn man das weiss dann ich der laden meiner meinung nach empfehlenswert. Soviel zu montimare ...

Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann ist Bikemaxx auf der Hanauer Lndstr ...


















reingelegt


----------



## brötchenholer (12. Juni 2006)

So, da möchte ich auch noch ein wenig Butter auf das Brot schmieren:


Situation: 
Rahmenbruch bei einem bekannten, deutschen Fabrikat. Ärger groß, aber hier nicht Thema.

Taten:
Infogespräche bezüglich des Kaufs eines neuen Rahmens bei Mainbike, Hibike und Boettgen. Qualität der Beratung absteigend in genau der Reihenfolge. Montimare auf Grund der Produktpalette nicht im Rennen.


Nämlich: 
Christian bei Mainbike sehr bemüht, nimmt sich wirklich Zeit und bietet mehrfach Räder zum "Wochenende-Probefahren" an, telefoniert mit dem Hersteller etc. pp.

Verkäufer bei Hibike ebenfalls recht bemüht, nicht ganz so engagiert und begeistert. Kein Angebot für Probefahrt, es muss offensichtlich das verkauft werden, was gerade im Laden steht. Aber er war übrigens der Einzige, der mich korrekterweise darauf aufmerksam machte, dass die 2006 Rahmen zumeist den Einbau einer 100mm Gabel nötig machen, ich also meine "alte" 80mm an die Wand nageln müsste.

Verkäufer bei Boettgen die Krönung:Wartezeit (zugegebenermaßen am Samstag mittag) eine knappe halbe Stunde, die mir allerdings die Möglichkeit bot, das "Beratungsgespräch" mit einem offensichtlich vollkommen unbedarften Einsteiger zu verfolgen. Exakt das oben beschriebene "3-MTB-System". Originalfrage des Kunden zum Specialized Epic für knapp 2,5k: "Und darf ich mich da auch mal drauf setzen?" Und der großherzige Verkäufer ließ ihn auch mal Platz nehmen. Und dann kauft der Kunde das Rad noch nicht mal gleich! Frechheit! Na ja. Dann ich: "Ich bräuchte für den Fall der Fälle vielleicht einen Rahmen, und das möglichst schnell. Könntet ihr mir da was anbieten?" 

"Ja, hm, tja, da haben wir hier den S-Works Hardtail in Carbon, der ist aber SEHR teuer." - Pause - Ich: "Ja, das denke ich mir. Was gäbe es denn für Alternativen?" Um es kurz zu machen: Eigentlich könnten sie alles bestellen, Preise wüsste er aber nicht so genau und ich sollte dann einfach sagen, welchen Rahmen ich haben wollen würde. Nun ja, ich raus und mir gedacht: Warum soll ich HIER einen Rahmen kaufen, da ist die Beratung in fast jedem I-Net Shop besser...

(Mal ab davon ist die ältere Dame in der Bekleidungsabteilung zwar in technischen Dingen vollkommen unbedarft, bei den Klamotten aber gut dabei und man kann mit ihr in begründeten Fällen auch über Preise reden - also kein uneingeschränktes Boettgen-Bashing hier. Preise sind, sagen wir mal, ambitioniert, aber wenn sie es bekommen können, warum nicht.)


Ausgang:
Dann Anruf vom Hersteller meines Altrahmens: Austauschrahmen gegen Zuzahlung auf Kulanzbasis. Neuer Rahmen und neue Gabel abgeholt und jetzt im Kofferraum. Freitag nachmittag. Und nun? Wer fräst Gewinde und Bremsaufnahmen plan und längt die Gabel ab? 

Anruf bei Montimare (weil bei mir direkt vor der Haustür): Keine Zeit, frühestens Ende nächste Woche. Boettgen hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Also Anruf bei Mainbike: "Bring her das Zeug, Samstag nachmittag ist fertig." 
So war es dann auch, fairer Preis, super Service. Was will man mehr? Na ja, vielleicht etwas netter kalkulierte Kleinteile, aber was solls, für 5 Euro bestelle ich ja auch nix im Netz und von Irgendwas muss die Miete ja bezahlt werden.

Und nun darf sich jeder überlegen, ob er mit diesen Ausführungen etwas anfangen kann  

Auf jeden Fall kann ich persönlich die Jungs bei Mainbike empfehlen, vielleicht nicht in allen Fragen unbedingt objektiv (Stichwort Nicolai  oder für die Schnäppchenjäger-Fraktion geeignet, dafür aber mit anderen handfesten Vorteilen. Und das zählt doch letzten Endes für einen Händler um die Ecke. Oder?

Gruß

Alexander


PS: Dazu passt auch ein wenig mein Beitrag von hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=193233&highlight=br%F6tchenholer


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hibike (www.hibike.de )wurde ja schon genannt, kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. In Sulzbach wär noch der Brügelmann ( www.bruegelmann.de ), aber der ist ziemlich teuer und eher auf RR spezialisiert. In Kriftel gäbe es dann noch den Mountains Too ( www.mountainstoo.de ), von dem ich momentan ziemlich begeistert bin.



 Hallo Katerchen, so sieht man sich wieder.
Aber sorry der Mountains Too ist grottenteuer und teilweise ziemlich arrogant.
Ähnlich wie früher der All Mountains. 
Mein Stammladen ist mittlerweile der Mainrad in Weilbach, da bekomm ich alles was ich brauch. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hallo Katerchen, so sieht man sich wieder.
> Aber sorry der Mountains Too ist grottenteuer und teilweise ziemlich arrogant.
> Ähnlich wie früher der All Mountains.
> Mein Stammladen ist mittlerweile der Mainrad in Weilbach, da bekomm ich alles was ich brauch.
> ...



mainrad iss nichtmal in der lage einem neue dämpferhülsen für nen fox dämpfer zu besorgen.


----------



## lumpii (8. Februar 2007)

mainbike! ist meine empfehlung.

 meinem vorredner(schreiber) muss ich in allen punkten recht geben.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mainrad iss nichtmal in der lage einem neue dämpferhülsen für nen fox dämpfer zu besorgen.




 Wenn man Fullyfahrer ist mag das zutreffen.....( Ich hasse Fullys ):kotz:


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Februar 2007)

bernardo schrieb:


> Über die Teile selbst schlau machen- die günstigsten Preise suchen und:
> 
> SELBST SCHRAUBEN !
> ( wenn was ordentlich werden soll - selbst machen!)
> ...



Sehr richtig erkannt ich halte es genau so....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Februar 2007)

bernardo schrieb:


> hey, das mit den achtklässlern war bißchen überzogen. Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal nen Laden an der Hand wo ich in gutem Glauben Geld hingetragen habe und alles geglaubt habe was mir der Chef an der Theke erzählt hat. Bis ich entdeckt habe daß hinten in der Werkstatt teilweise Schüler geschraubt haben. Und die hatten leider teilweise sowas von keine Ahnung.(Warum geht das Pedal nicht an beide Seiten zu schrauben?) .
> Als Metallfacharbeiter hat dann die Sache nach kurzer Betrachtung ihren Zauber verloren(genau wie das Schöngerede vom Chef) und ich bin selbst ans Schrauben gegangen. Das hat mir Geld  und Nerven gespart. Außerdem weiß ich jetzt was ich unter dem Hintern habe und daß es ordentlich montiert ist(Das beruhigt ungemein wenn 's mal drauf ankommt...)
> Kette rechts !



Kann ich dir nur nachempfinden, bin selber gelernter Metaller( Masch.Schlosser) hatte mal so nen ähnlichen Fall grins ,lach.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. April 2007)

So,
anbei ein kleiner dreiteiliger Werkstatt/ Laden-Test, den ich zwangsweise von Februar bis heute mal durchgeführt und in einem anderen Forum protokolliert habe:
Im regnerischen *odenwald hatte nicht nur die Seele gelitten. Auch die Lager am Hinterbau meines Slayers hatten es letzlich hinter sich. Ist ja jetzt auch die 4. Saison, da ist das auch OK. Also habe ich eben mal in ein paar Bikeläden angerufen, was mich der Spaß kostet.
Hier mal ein Vergleich:
Ich habe immer mein Modell vorgestellt und mein Anliegen geschildert: Kompletter Lagersatz ohne Achsen und Schrauben, nur Lager raus und neue einpressen. Montage des Rahmens mach ich selbst.
Hibike
Montage: 20-55 , Material: ?, Telefonatdauer: 10 min 09 sek
Mainbike
Montage: 30-50 , Material: ?, Telefonatdauer: 3 min 33 sek
Bikeschmiede
Montage: 30 , mehr möglich, Material: ? Telefonatdauer: 2 min 17 sek
Denfeld
Montage: ca. 35 , Material: je Kugellager 18 , Gleitlager 8 , Telefonatdauer: 2 min 36 sek
Bei den ersten drei Shops warte ich noch auf Rückruf.
Vier Stunden später.
Gerade eben Rückruf der Bikeschmiede, was mich die Lager kosten. Lockere 75,50 .
Von den anderen hab ich noch nichts gehört.
Nächster Tag.
Hibike hat mir einen reinen Materialpreis von 97  genannt. Die Nachricht war auf meinem Anrufbeabtworter.
Vom Mainbike habe ich noch nichts gehört, was mich sehr enttäuscht.
Der Rahmen geht also morgen zur Bikeschmiede. Da ist er ja auch her. Die Lager haben sie bis Dienstag, dann kann ich ihn am Mittwoch abholen.
Ende der Geschichte: Rahmen gestern abgeholt.
Gesamtpreis 97 , was bei Material für 75  ein super Preis ist, wie ich finde. Die alten Lager wurden mir ein einer schm[/i]ucken Tüte beigelegt.
Das neue Hauptlager muckt, darauf wurde ich hingewiesen und wir einigten uns darauf, dass ich den Rahmen erst mal teste. Sollte das Lager wirklich einen Hau haben, wechseln sie es mir noch in einigen Wochen für Umme aus.
Dafür kann die Bikeschmiede nichts, das lag am Importeur.
Unterm Strich:
Empfehlung für die Bikeschmiede. Offenbach hin, OF her.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. April 2007)

2.
Ein Komplettrad gekauft. Mal ein Rennrad, was anderes.
Eigentlich alles schön und gut, auf der Heimfahrt erst Mal die Kette verloren, da die Gangschaltung nicht eingestellt sauber war. Auf der Landstraße beim Anfahren an der Ampel zwischen den Autos gar nicht so cool.
Zu Hause über die Position der Bremsbacken gewundert, berührt, gelöst. Sie waren schlicht nicht festgeschraubt. Hammer. Zum Glück nicht gestorben bei der Aktion. Machen wir es kurz:
Innerhalb der nächsten 400 km lösten sich noch die komplette linke Schalt/Bremshebeleinheit und die rechte Lagerschale. Die Kurbel war auch nicht mit dem verlangten Drehmoment montiert, das habe ich aber gleich bemerkt.
Warum noch mal im Laden kaufen, wenn ich es selbst besser und billiger kann? Das war das erste Komplettrad, das ich seit ca. sieben Jahren gekauft habe. Und das letzte.
Beim Beschweren wurde ich zwar angemessen devot behandelt, aber das hilft auch keinem.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. April 2007)

3.
Gerade eben in den Böttgen gefahren. Selbst schuld wird der Erfahrene sagen und recht hat er. Ich wollte nur Armlinge kaufen, da kann man ja auch mal in die Bornheimer Apotheke gehen. Fahrrad reingeschoben, freundlich den Mitarbeiter an der Kasse gefragt, ob es OK sei, wenn ich mein Scott Scale hier mal gerade anlehne. Ein OK bekommen und getan. Von hinten vom vorbeilaufenden Chef (vielleicht auch Juniorchef, ist auch egal, Jörg Müsse) angepflaumt worden ich solle mein Rad in den Hof stellen und IHM DIE LADENEINRICHTUNG NICHT VERKRATZEN. Mit meinem Karbonrahmen an einem leeren Metallhaken?!
Rad verdutzt aus dem Laden geschoben, Helm wieder aufgesetzt, was fürs Leben gelernt.
Der kriegt mein Geld nie mehr.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, wenn ich mit einem Highendbike in einen Laden komme, stelle ich mir so was ähnliches wie Service vor. Auch ohne teures Bike, aber da müsste eigentlich auch der dämlichste Verkäufer Kohle wittern und mal lächeln. Ich könnte noch mehr Anekdoten zum Böttgen zum Besten geben, aber die ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## prozak (2. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 3.
> Gerade eben in den Böttgen gefahren. Selbst schuld wird der Erfahrene sagen und recht hat er. Ich wollte nur Armlinge kaufen, da kann man ja auch mal in die Bornheimer Apotheke gehen. ..... Ich könnte noch mehr Anekdoten zum Böttgen zum Besten geben, aber die ist schon ordentlich.


 mehr davon - bitte.

wo hast du denn dein komplettrad gekauft? da fehlt irgendwie der laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sremsret (18. April 2007)

Schon mal Erfahrungen mit Bike Rite in Bad Vilbel gemacht?


----------



## Milass (18. April 2007)

sers, hier mal ein erfahrungsbericht zu montimare:

Ich bin ja jemand der eigentlich nur wenn es wirklich nicht mehr geht zum Bikeshop fährt. (sprich nur zum fräsen oder mal Lagerschalen einpressen)

so war es dann auch - an meinem neuen epic rahmen sollten die wcs lagerschalen eingepresst werden. ich hin zu montimare an der hanauer landstr.
(hatte vorher angerufen, geht ok wenn ich gleich vorbeikäme- war mittem im winter) da ist mein rahmen,  da die lagerschalen - einbauen bitte.

Ich bin mal eben aufs klo und dann seh ich da jemanden mit gewalt versuchend die lagerschalen da reinzupressen... erst waren sie schief drin, hab ich ihm auch gesagt .. also wieder raus nochmal rein. jetzt hats gestimmt, aber die lagerschalen waren übelst zerkratzt.... ich glaube meine wut konnte man bis in den taunus riechen, ok beruhig dich, hast ja den guten edding zuhause, konzentrier dich ma darauf das das ding richtig sitzt: musste nicht gefräst werden? Nöööööö war schon. Ah alles klar denk ich mir. das müsste ich doch wissen das da gefärst wurde, meine zu dem, da ist nicht gefräst - doch da war. OK - werden wir ja spätestens dann sehen wenn das bike steht.


Fein, jetzt stehts und ist schon einige kilometer gerollt - ergebnis: schleifender steuersatz und schief sitzende lager... tolle arbeit montimare!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## powderJO (18. April 2007)

zum MONTIMARE kann ich jetzt auch wieder was beisteuern. 

1 die inspektion am rad meiner freundin wurde da durchgeführt und alles wurde zur vollsten zufriedenheit zu einem guten preis erledigt. 

2 für mich haben sie in einer notlage eine bremse (formula) eingeschickt und auch mit dem ablauf war ich trotz zeitverzögerung insgesamt zufrieden. wurde über alles rechtzeitig informiert und ich hatte den eindruck, dass die jungs da sich echt mühe gaben, die bremse so schnell wie versprochen auch herbeizubekommen. dass es dann dennoch nicht geklappt hat, konnte man ihn nicht vorwerfen. was aber in einem solchen fall super blöd ist: keine chance auf eine ersatzbremse oder ein leihbike (wegen mir auch gegen geringe gebühr) - geplantes wochenende futsch

3 am bike meines bruders war das schaltauge verbogen. am telfeon musste er sich dann erst mal anhören wie ******** doch die bikes aus koblenz seien und dass er halt in was richtiges hätte investieren sollen ... für meinen bruder war das gespräch dann beendet - mainbike hat ihm schnell und problemlos weitergeholfen.

mein fazit: insgesamt scheint es in dem laden keinen durchgängig guten service und durchgängig netten umgangston zu geben. für mich bleibt immer noch wellmann absolut erste wahl.


----------



## Tech3 (18. April 2007)

Mir haben es HiBike und CityBikeFun(www.citybikefun.de in Oberursel) angetan.

Zu Hibike steht hier ja schon einiges.

Mit CityBike bin ich super zufrieden - humane Preise, sehr freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiter, schnelle Hilfe bei Problem vor Ort(in ner Minute mal eben die Schaltung eingestellt - für lau)

Kann ich nur Empfehlen!


----------



## swe68 (23. April 2007)

Mein Stammladen ist und bleibt Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim.

Für meine RR-Kurbel, die während der Fahrt abfiel, können sie wirklich nichts 
Ich bin dort bisher immer gut beraten worden und hatte nie Grund, über den Service zu meckern.


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2007)

kleines update dieses threads: im aktuellen shoptest in der bike schneidet

- mainbike am besten ab
meine erfahrungen sind da eher zwiespÃ¤ltig - vor allem die wartezeiten nerven. und die tatsache, dass keine festen termine vergeben werden.

- die bikeschmiede in offenbach wird auch noch gelobt

- schlecht kommt der bikemaxx weg. 

â boettgen fÃ¼r mich die grÃ¶Ãte und durch nichts nachzuvollziehede Ã¼berraschung kommt auch ganz gut weg. entweder haben die den testern was bezahlt oder die tester haben  vorher tief in einen krug Ã¤ppler geschaut. anders ist dieser ergebnis aus meiner sicht nicht zu erklÃ¤ren. 

nicht erwÃ¤hnt und getestet wurde der montimare. nur ich war mal wieder da zum schnellen gabelcheck (zugstufe defekt). gabel wurde ausgebaut, eingeschickt und eingebaut. alles schnell und ohne vorherige terminabsprache abgewickelt. dann das problem: irgendwie hatte die bremse im laden luft gezogen - druckpunkt sowohl vorne und hinter war weg. prima dann, dass der fehler unbÃ¼rokratisch, schnell und ohne groÃe diskussion behoben wurde. fazit: aus meiner sicht hat sich der montimare mittlerweile eine empfehlung verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (18. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> kleines update dieses threads: im aktuellen shoptest in der bike schneidet
> 
> - mainbike am besten ab
> meine erfahrungen sind da eher zwiespältig - vor allem die wartezeiten nerven. und die tatsache, dass keine festen termine vergeben werden.
> ...



sorry aber die bike oder auch mtb sind sowas wie die bild zeitung für biker. 
total unsachlich, oberfächlich und nulle informativ.


----------



## prozak (18. Oktober 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> sorry aber die bike oder auch mtb sind sowas wie die bild zeitung für biker.
> total unsachlich, oberfächlich und nulle informativ.


der test spiegelt aber in diesem fall die tatsachen wieder. jedenfalls aus meiner erfahrung.


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> der test spiegelt aber in diesem fall die tatsachen wieder. jedenfalls aus meiner erfahrung.



bei boettgen auch? 



scottiee schrieb:


> sorry aber die bike oder auch mtb sind sowas wie die bild zeitung für biker. total unsachlich, oberfächlich und nulle informativ.



nun für den ein oder anderen ist ein test der shops, die man auch selbst besucht, sicher interessant. der im übrigen auch nicht unsinnig durchgeführt wurde. insofern war der bericht schon sachlich und auch informativ. wenn mich auch die ergebnisse teilweise verwundern.


----------



## prozak (18. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> bei boettgen auch?


bei boettgen erst recht. die haben mir nämlich heute (unbeabsichtigt) 30 euro rabatt auf eine windjacke gegeben  also, alle schnell zu boettgen


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Oktober 2007)

Man muss bei diesem Test mal von der Endnote wegschauen und sich die einzelnen Pannen anschauen.
Bikemax: völligst außer Diskussion.
Mainbike: "klein, sympathisch, ausgesuchte kleine Auswahl, hochpreisig aber gut, arbeiten einfach grundsätzlich kompetent und gewissenhaft".
Bikeschmiede: Die Werkstatt sollte man meiden, was ich ausleidvoller Erfahrung selbst kenne. "vom Ergebnis ein bisschen enttäuscht". Ich persönlich möchte für Enttäuschungen kein Geld bezahlen. Die Beratung hingegen "nicht das Geringste zu mäkeln"
Böttgen: Bei der Werkstatt hat die Bike wohl wirklich einen Glückstreffer gehabt. Ich sag da nichts mehr zu...
Und wenn die Beratung erst ein totales Fiasko ist und erst durch einen zufällig anderen Verkäufer gut wird, bleibt da für mich gesamt nur eine Katastrophe.
Schließlich bekommen die auch Geld dafür.

Schade, dass Hibike und Denfeld fehlen, die anderen großen am Platz...


----------



## prodigy (19. Oktober 2007)

Also das positive Urteil über Mainbike kann ich nur bestätigen.

Zitat von deren Webseite: _Wir bieten einen Service, der nach dem Kauf nicht aufhört, sondern eigentlich erst beginnt._ 

-> stimmt!

Da mein Bionicon heute nicht wie vereinbart fertig geworden ist (Formula Bremse macht Zicken und muss eingeschickt werden...) haben mir die Jungs sofort und ungefragt als Ersatzbike ein Nicolai Helius CC mitgegeben, was ich fahren kann, bis meins repariert ist.
Einfach klasse!


----------



## Marko S (21. Oktober 2007)

Zu den Frankfurter MTB-Läden will ich auch mahl wieder einige Anmerkungen machen.

1. HiBike in Kronberg: große Auswahl an Teilen aber die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter ist sehr unterschiedlich und es sind meistens andere Leute im Verkauf, also oft andere Ansprechpartner beim nächsten Einkauf. Der Mail-Verkehr ist meist schleppend und ungenau, was wieder mit den ständig wechselnden Mitarbeitern/Ansprechpartnern zusammenhängt. 
Ein Beispiel was mir letztens da wieder fahren ist:
DT Supercomp Speichen und Alunippel da zu gekauft. Ich kontrolliere noch die länge der Speichen und Frage den Verkäufer noch ob das auch 1,8mm Nippel sind, der sagt ja. Als ich dann mein Rad zusammen bauen will und so am schrauben bin denke ich mir die Nippel haben aber ordentlich spiel. Ab in den Keller und eine 2,0mm Speiche geschnappt und siehe da die passt. Ich bin natürlich am kotzen und fluchen.
Leider nicht das einzige Beispiel sonst würde ich das nicht schreiben.
Das soll jetzt keiner falsch verstehen der Laden ist schon nicht schlecht aber meiner Meinung nach nur was für Leute die sich auskennen und keine große Beratung brauchen.
Halt rein in den Laden Teile kaufen und ab in den Keller zum schrauben.

2. zum Bottgen braucht man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen wer da hin geht ist selber schuld.

3. Wellmann in Roßdorf bei Darmstadt ist zwar nicht Frankfurt aber in der nähe.
Der 1. Laden im Rain-Main Gebiet in dem ich so bedient wurde wie ich das erwarte, kompetent, freundlich, schneller  Mail-Verkehr und aufschwatzen wollte mir auch niemand was nur leider zum regelmäßigen Besuch für mich zu weit zum fahren.


So jetzt noch eine Frage:
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Händlern und Canyon Rädern, da ein Freund von mir ein Canyon kaufen will und ich keine Lust habe alle Reparaturen an seinem Fahrrad zu machen.
Bei welchem Händler muss man sich nicht die dämlichen Sprüche bezüglich Interneträder anhören und nimmt das Rad, repariert es, schreibt seine Rechnung und gut ist es.

Marko


----------



## SaTiZ (22. Oktober 2007)

Marko S schrieb:


> So jetzt noch eine Frage:
> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Händlern und Canyon Rädern, da ein Freund von mir ein Canyon kaufen will und ich keine Lust habe alle Reparaturen an seinem Fahrrad zu machen.
> Bei welchem Händler muss man sich nicht die dämlichen Sprüche bezüglich Interneträder anhören und nimmt das Rad, repariert es, schreibt seine Rechnung und gut ist es.
> Marko



Ich hab nen Canyon Hardtail und hatte es bereits bei Mainbike, der Service war top und ohne Probleme.


Und hiermit melde ich mich auch wieder im Forum zurück . Hatte ja Knieprobleme und viel Streß im Job. Mit dem biken darf ich jetzt wieder langsam anfangen, das heißt das ich wieder den Hofheimer Wald unsicher mache


----------



## powderJO (23. Oktober 2007)

Marko S schrieb:


> 3. Wellmann in Roßdorf bei Darmstadt ist zwar nicht Frankfurt aber in der nähe.Der 1. Laden im Rain-Main Gebiet in dem ich so bedient wurde wie ich das erwarte, kompetent, freundlich, schneller  Mail-Verkehr und aufschwatzen wollte mir auch niemand was nur leider zum regelmäßigen Besuch für mich zu weit zum fahren.



nach wie vor auch mein favorit




Marko S schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Händlern und Canyon Rädern, da ein Freund von mir ein Canyon kaufen will und ich keine Lust habe alle Reparaturen an seinem Fahrrad zu machen. Bei welchem Händler muss man sich nicht die dämlichen Sprüche bezüglich Interneträder anhören und nimmt das Rad, repariert es, schreibt seine Rechnung und gut ist es.



mein bruder hat sein canyon zu mainbike gebracht und es wurde ihm bisher immer anstandslos geholfen.


----------



## Marko S (23. Oktober 2007)

Danke powderJO / SaTiZ

dann weiß ich ja wo ich in hinschicken kann wenn ich keine Lust habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt möchte ich aus gegebenen Anlass doch hier in dieser Runde mal noch einen Bikeladen erwähnen, von dem ich nur ausnahmslos Gutes zu berichten weiß und der auch für Frankfurter recht schnell zu erreichen ist: 

MOUNTAINS TOO in Kriftel.   

Heute hab ich mein neues Rocky ETSX dort abgeholt  . Nachdem bei meinem 5 Jahre alten ETSX (mit diversen Gebrauchsspuren) an einer Schweißnaht ein Riß im Lack zu erkennen war  , haben sich die MT-Leute um alles gekümmert, Rahmen zu Bikeaction, neuer Rahmen besorgt (und auch noch auf meine Farbwünsche - soweit möglich - eingegangen) und aufgebaut innerhalb von 5 Werktagen  . Alles kostenfrei und nun sollte man erwähnen, daß ich mein Rocky damals ja gar nicht dort gekauft habe!!! Dafür gibt's ne dicke 1 und ich denke ich weiß von was ich spreche, immerhin bin ich die, die die Bikeläden in Frankfurt für die BIKE testen durfte  .

Und mein besonderer Tipp an die Mädels: ich bin da noch nie für blöd gehalten worden und das obwohl ich blond bin (es sei denn ich hab's nicht gemerkt  ).   


Schade, daß die BIKE nicht die Läden testet, dies mal verdient hätten......  

Viele Grüsse,

Mrs. Rocky M.


----------



## Claudy (25. Oktober 2007)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .............. und ich denke ich weiß von was ich spreche, immerhin bin ich die, die die Bikeläden in Frankfurt für die BIKE testen durfte  . Und mein besonderer Tipp an die Mädels: ich bin da noch nie für blöd gehalten worden und das obwohl ich blond bin (es sei denn ich hab's nicht gemerkt  ).



 liebe Mrs. Rocky M.

   wir blonden Mädels müssen zusammen halten  und vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Bin aktuell auch mit dem Kauf eines neuen MTB beschäftigt. Puh; das ist anstrengender als Rad fahren.  Grüße und bis bald bei Go Crazy.
Anke
(eigentlich mit blauem Fuel bzw. mit geliehenen blauen No Saint)


----------



## Scalpel1 (26. Oktober 2007)

Endlich sagt mal jemand die Wahrheit. Eine echte Empfehlung ist der Laden Mountains Too in Kriftel.

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen auch schon oft gemacht und muss sagen, dass die Jungs in Kriftel die Einzigen waren die helfen konnten. Hier wird echt beraten. Auch wenn mann mit einem fremden Rad kommt, und Probleme hat, wird man da echt gut bedient. 
Ich habe z. B. nur Probleme mit der Sitzposition gehabt und die sind jetzt weg. Nach Einstellung des Sattels und Vorbaus habe ich jetzt wieder echt spaß beim Biken.

Auch meine Freundin hat probleme mit ihrem Rad gehabt. 5 Händler haben es nicht geschafft, ein knacken im Hinterbau zu beseitigen!!!!!!
Dann war sie auf meine Empfehlung bei Mountains Too und Stefan hat in 24 Stunden das Problem gelöst.  

Ein echter Geheimtip bei Problemen!


----------



## HiBiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich so die Beiträge lese wird mir schaurig, heiß und kalt. 

HiBike in Kromberg ist nur was für hardcore.
Fahrrad Freund ist o.K. wenn man mal einen Schlauch zum Wechseln hat (4 Wochen Wartezeit) 

Wellmann ist auch o.K, wenn er einen guten Tag hat.  

Sucht mann jedoch einen Laden mit hohem Anspruch, und will man auch nicht immer 4 Wochen warten, muss ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und empfehle Mountains Too in Kriftel. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum die Jungs nicht beim Werkstatt Test in der Bike waren, die hätten nämlich einen neuen Standart für die Bewertung gesetzt. 

Eine vergleichbar proffessionelle Abwicklung habe ich noch nie in einem Laden erlebt.
Ich habe meine Sitzposition mal von Uwe vermessen lassen und das ist ein echter Hammer.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2007)

HiBiker schrieb:


> Sucht mann jedoch einen Laden mit hohem Anspruch, und will man auch nicht immer 4 Wochen warten, muss ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und empfehle Mountains Too in Kriftel. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum die Jungs nicht beim Werkstatt Test in der Bike waren, die hätten nämlich einen neuen Standart für die Bewertung gesetzt.


Kann ich jederzeit unterschreiben. Super nett und komtetent die Jungs da.  



HiBiker schrieb:


> HiBike in Kromberg ist nur was für hardcore


Kann ich beides nicht unterschreiben. Mag aber Geschmackssache sein. Die Aussage wundert mich vor allem mit Blick auf deinen Usernamen schon. Allerdings sollte Hibike immer primär als Onlineshop mit Ladenverkauf gesehen werden und ist daher mit lokalen Fachhändlern nur bedingt zu vergleichen.


----------



## Karinmaus (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch sehr mit Mountains Too zufrieden. 
Nette Runde da...... und ich werde immer freundlich bedient.
Vor allem stimmt der Service und ich kann jeder Frau, ob blond oder nicht, nur empfehlen auch mal in Kriftel vorbeizuschaun.

Die Jungs geben sich echt Mühe!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiBiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann ich jederzeit unterschreiben. Super nett und komtetent die Jungs da.
> 
> Kann ich beides nicht unterschreiben. Mag aber Geschmackssache sein. Die Aussage wundert mich vor allem mit Blick auf deinen Usernamen schon. Allerdings sollte Hibike immer primär als Onlineshop mit Ladenverkauf gesehen werden und ist daher mit lokalen Fachhändlern nur bedingt zu vergleichen.



Natürlich ist alles Geschmacksache und mein Name kommt auch aus einer Zeit in der ich in Kronberg zufrieden war. Habe damals viel geschraubt und war zufrieden. Leider habe ich Heute keine Zeit mehr und brauch eine zuverlässige Werkstatt. Und da kann mir Kronberg nicht mehr helfen. Es hat sich halt viel verändert und ich habe mehrmals schlechte Erfahrungen in Kronberg gemacht.
Wenn ich natürlich günstig was verschickt haben will kann ich auch überall im Netz bestellen. Hier ist HiBike nämlich nicht immer der Günstigste


----------



## Frank (9. November 2007)

HiBiker, wenn dein Name aus einer Zeit kommt wo du mit HiBike noch zufrieden warst, dann wundert es mich, das du erst seit diesem Monat hier registriert bist ?

Zu den anderen Läden : ich hab mein erstes Fully anno 2000 beim Böttgen gekauft und war dort immer zufrieden, war aber auch schon EWIG nicht mehr dort. Reparaturen und Schrauberei mach ich weitestgehend auch selbst, sofern ich das Werkzeug dafür habe.

Noch was : ich hab mal den Vornamen des derzeitigen Ladenchefs von HiBike raus editiert, das gehört sich nämlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## De1977Vlaeminck (10. November 2007)

Hallo Hibiker,

ich bin erstaunt zu lesen das du mit der Werkstatt beim Hibike unzufrieden bist. Da schein sich ja wirklich einiges geändert zu haben. Interessant zu hören, denn wer sollte sonst mir meinen Gabel- und Federbeinservice noch machen können außer  "Meister H.".

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran das ich verstärkt auf RR umgestiegen bin, denn für den Bereich gibt es in in Rhein-Main echt gute Läden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (11. November 2007)

@ De1977Vlaeminck :Meister H. gibts nimmer


----------



## BOOZE (11. November 2007)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> @ De1977Vlaeminck :Meister H. gibts nimmer



OK, seit wann?
Tratsch, tratsch


----------



## Jeronimo (15. November 2007)

2 monate


----------



## greg_mtk (20. November 2007)

kann mich da auch nur dranhängen. service und beratung sind echt top. und der titel ROCKY MOUNTAIN 'Dealer Of The Year 2007' wird auch seinen grund haben...
allerdings kauf ich bei MT meist nur klamotten bzw parts ein. wenns was zu schrauben gibt mach ich mich nach flörsheim-weilbach zu mainrad. Kleiner, seeeehr freundlicher familienbetrieb. haben zwar nicht immer alles auf lager, wird aber bis zum nächsten werktag besorgt. Und man bekommt nicht "das teuerste, weil beste" aufgeschwatzt. und entsprechend wird man auch nicht schief angeschaut, wenn man mal keine 3000 euro fürn rad über hat  auch für schmal bereifte ein tipp


----------



## De1977Vlaeminck (20. November 2007)

@greg mtk. Mainrad oder was? Nie gehört! Auch für roadies...gonna check it out!


----------



## greg_mtk (21. November 2007)

nix oder was, nur mainrad  www.mainrad.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Dezember 2007)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> nix oder was, nur mainrad  www.mainrad.com


www.bikenology.de;)


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Dezember 2007)

Willkommen 





Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> www.bikenology.de;)


----------



## sremsret (26. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin mit den Jungs von Bike Rite richtig zufrieden. www.bikerite.de


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Januar 2008)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> nix oder was, nur mainrad  www.mainrad.com



Sehr vernünftig, ist auch mein Laden und kenne die Jungs schon sehr lange. 
Bin auch mit dem Service topzufrieden....   
Habe meinen Quantec Rahmen fürs MTB und letztes Jahr mein Ridley Renner dort gekauft, aller erste Sahne.   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## greg_mtk (26. Januar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig, ist auch mein Laden und kenne die Jungs schon sehr lange.
> Bin auch mit dem Service topzufrieden....
> Habe meinen Quantec Rahmen fürs MTB und letztes Jahr mein Ridley Renner dort gekauft, aller erste Sahne.
> Gruß
> Stolli


n mattschwarzes quantec hardtail? dann hab ichs gesehen   und schön leicht


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Januar 2008)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> n mattschwarzes quantec hardtail? dann hab ichs gesehen   und schön leicht



Nun ja kein Komplettbike, aber das mit dem Rahmen ist richtig, mattschwarz ist geil da steh ich total drauf. 
Ist das beste was ich an Rahmen bis jetzt besessen hab.
Ich hab dann meine eigenen Komponenten die ich noch hatte verbaut.
Vorallem schneiden die Rahmen überall mit Bestnoten ab.... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## powderJO (15. März 2010)

aus gegebenem anlass mal wieder ein paar neubewertugen meinerseits.

wellmann: immer noch top - jedenfalls was die werkstattleistung und den service angeht. nicht mehr so top: das sozialverhalten. ein bike für das man sich interessiert hat, letztendlich dann doch nicht zu kaufen, kann offenbar ausreichen, beim chef soviel ärger auszulösen, dass man für weitere anfragen erst mal auf die ignore-liste gesetzt wird. unschön.

bikeschmiede offenbach: es scheint einen neuen betreiber zu geben und der ist nett, macht einen kompetenten eindruck und der service passt. außerdem wird der shop gerade umgebaut und wirkt jetzt größer, aufgeräumter. zur werkstatt kann ich im moment noch nix sagen. 

mainbike: service mittlerweile unterirdisch. versprochene rückrufe kommen nicht, bestellte teile wrden vergessen etc... irgendwie scheinen die jungs da hoffnungslos überfordert zu sein.

rennrad: bikerscave am hauptbahnhof. prima laden, tolles konzept, viele marken, viele  räder und schicke parts im laden. dazu ein echt kompetentes werkstatt-team und auch der service passt. keine mountainbikes!


----------



## drinkandbike (15. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> mainbike: service mittlerweile unterirdisch. versprochene rückrufe kommen nicht, bestellte teile wrden vergessen etc... irgendwie scheinen die jungs da hoffnungslos überfordert zu sein.
> 
> !



kann ich leider nur bestätigen


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bikeschmiede offenbach: es scheint einen neuen betreiber zu geben und der ist nett, macht einen kompetenten eindruck und der service passt. außerdem wird der shop gerade umgebaut und wirkt jetzt größer, aufgeräumter. zur werkstatt kann ich im moment noch nix sagen.
> 
> mainbike: service mittlerweile unterirdisch. versprochene rückrufe kommen nicht, bestellte teile wrden vergessen etc... irgendwie scheinen die jungs da hoffnungslos überfordert zu sein.



Das kann ich beides bestätigen. Bei der Bikeschmiede hat sich einiges getan. Seit es da nen neuen Besitzer gibt bin ich da schon öfter gewesen mit durchwegs guten Erfahrungen! Was die Werkstatt angeht, weiß ich nix genaueres - ich lass mir das Werkzeug immer in die Hand drücken und machs schnell selbst  (wenns um Spezialwerkzeug geht, den Rest mach ich daheim eh selbst). Sie wissen allerdings auch mit dem Spezialwerkzeug gut umzugehen und haben mir gute Tipps gegeben, das ist auf jeden Fall positiv  
Man wird auch nicht mehr schief angesehen und schlecht behandelt, wenn man nach Student (=leerer Geldbeutel) aussieht, im Gegenteil. 

Mainbike ist wohl tatsächlich überfordert, aber das kann man ihnen ja nicht anlasten, im Gegenteil. Der gute Ruf hat sich offenbar schnell herumgesprochen. Irgendwann sind die Kapazitäten erschöpft und zusätzliches Personal bringt nichts wenn die Räumlichkeiten ebenso erschöpft sind. Insofern gut für den Laden, schade für uns.


----------



## powderJO (15. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mainbike ist wohl tatsächlich überfordert, aber das kann man ihnen ja nicht anlasten, im Gegenteil. Der gute Ruf hat sich offenbar schnell herumgesprochen. Irgendwann sind die Kapazitäten erschöpft und zusätzliches Personal bringt nichts wenn die Räumlichkeiten ebenso erschöpft sind. Insofern gut für den Laden, schade für uns.



umso wichtiger ist es, dass man gut organisiert ist. bei mir wurde mein auftrag auf einem schmierzettel notiert, der dann auf einen leeren bikekarton im laden wanderte. schon da ahnte ich, dass es schiefgehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (15. März 2010)

und bei mir geht es darum..bin noch immer genervt:

-moots Zirkel Rahmen (neu) zu ihnen gebracht: Auftrag bestand im Ablängen der Gabel, kürzen der Bremsleitungen, Fräsen der Bremsaufnahme hinten, Einstellen der Schaltung - kurzum ich wollte das Bike fahrfertig abholen.

- am Abholtag einen Anruf erhalten: es gibt ein Problem - wir haben dir das Schaltauge bei einem Richtversuch abgebrochen. Schaltung konnte im Vorfeld nicht eingstellt werden. Ups...ach ja ..es könnte auch sein das dein Hinterbau schief ist.

- neues Schaltauge angefordert: Hab ich selbst machen müssen da mainbike nicht in die Gänge kam (49,70 für mich) 

- neues Schaltauge montiert - Fakt Hinterbau bleibt schief - Schaltauge steht nicht gerade. O. K Moots macht auch mal Mist

Rechnung bezahlt für die Posten die bearbeitet wurden. Als ich nachfragte was mit dem Preis für das Schaltauge sei wurde mir gesagt dies sei mein Problem. Ich erwiderte dass ein halbwegs guter Schrauber vor einem Richtversuch eines Schaltauges das Schaltauge unter die Lupe nimmt und es sich anschaut ob es selbst verbogen ist. Desweiteren hätte ich mir gewünscht das bei so einem gravierenden Problem die Firma mainbike Kontakt zu mir als Kunden aufgenommen hätte und vor einem Richtversuch an einem sauteueren Rahmen mit mir gesprochen hätte. Antwort: Dann hätte ich vorher sagen müssen das ich angerufen werden möchte bei solchen Problemen. Sorry da hab ich mich dann schon gewundert. Der Laden ist für mich gestorben.

P.S Der Aluhinterbau des Moots Rahmens ist krumm - das Schaltauge war und ist aber gerade gewesen.


----------



## x-rossi (15. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bikeschmiede offenbach: es scheint einen neuen betreiber zu geben und der ist nett, macht einen kompetenten eindruck und der service passt. außerdem wird der shop gerade umgebaut und wirkt jetzt größer, aufgeräumter. zur werkstatt kann ich im moment noch nix sagen.


es wurde auch endlich mal zeit, dass sich da was bewegt.

der neue geschäftsführer kommt aus der triathlon-szene und dass sieht man seiner statur auch an. die werkstatt ist von altem schrott befreit und die kasse + mehrere monitore sind (noch provisorisch) auf eine tiefer gelegte theke in die werkstatt gewandert. das ganze sieht jetzt ein bisschen aus wie im Mountains Too in kriftel. alles wirkt nun recht offen, da ein haufen wände verschwunden sind. wenn man mit dem service spricht steht man jetzt einen kopf höher. vorher war das ander herum, da musste man irgendwie aufschauen.

der umbau ist aber noch im gange, fertig ist da noch nicht alles. aber es wird. es muss. wenn ich da wen richtig verstanden habe, dann gehts da um alles.

also meinen segen hat die bikeschmiede wieder.


----------



## powderJO (16. März 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> und bei mir geht es darum..bin noch immer genervt:..



das ist schon krasser als ein verschluderter auftrag... vor allem, wenn  hinterher nicht mal angemessen reagiert wirdecht nicht mehr  zu entschuldigen 



			
				x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> also meinen segen hat die bikeschmiede wieder.



ich werde es ja jetzt sehen. denn immerhin bin ich meinem stammdealer untreu geworden und habe gerade ein bike dort gekauft. mit dem vordemkauf-service war ich sehr zufrieden, bis jetzt stimmt auch die nachbetreuung. ich hoffe mal, das bleibt so.


----------



## x-rossi (16. März 2010)

darf ich fragen, wer dein stammdealer war?


----------



## mr-Lambo (23. März 2010)

Ich war gestern ohne Termin bei 4: Riders (ehemals Mountains-too) in Kriftel. Ohne richtigen Termin, weil ich die Kurbel nicht runter bekommen habe und wurde ohne Probleme (und sogar kurz vor Ladenschluss) bedient. Die kleine Reperatur war nach 10 Minuten erledigt. Schaltzug, Kette + Kettenblattwechsel. Während der Wartezeit habe ich noch ein paar reduzierte Teile geshoppt ... top!


----------



## Friendlyman (25. März 2010)

Fahrradfreund Hofheim: Habe einen Konus für ne Schimano Deore Nabe gesucht. Mitarbeiter: da gibts viele wo ist das alte Teil - Für Disc-Naben haben wir sowieso nix da.
Bitte das alte Teil mitbringen dann haben wir das Neue in 3 Tagen wenns beim Großhändler vorrätig ist.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2010)

Da kannst du dem Händler aber keinen ernsthaften Vorwurf machen. 
Gib stattdessen bei Paul Lange die Bezeichnung deiner Nabe in die Suche ein, schau in das Datenblatt-PDF nach der exakten Teilenummer des Konus und drück diese Nummer dem Händler in die Hand. Wenn vorrätig kriegst du dieses Teil auch wirklich innerhalb von maximal drei Tagen.
Ein Händler muss im Prinzip genau das gleiche machen, für ein zwei-Euro-Teil.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da kannst du dem Händler aber keinen ernsthaften Vorwurf machen.
> Gib stattdessen bei Paul Lange die Bezeichnung deiner Nabe in die Suche ein, schau in das Datenblatt-PDF nach der exakten Teilenummer des Konus und drück diese Nummer dem Händler in die Hand. Wenn vorrätig kriegst du dieses Teil auch wirklich innerhalb von maximal drei Tagen.
> Ein Händler muss im Prinzip genau das gleiche machen, für ein zwei-Euro-Teil.



Habe keinen Vorwurf gemacht, im Übrigen hatte ich das Rad dabei.
Habe lediglich berichtet.
Oder?
Viele Grüße 
W.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2010)

Sorry, hat für mich indirekt so geklungen wie eine kleine Kritik (aber keine große ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. März 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> aus gegebenem anlass mal wieder ein paar neubewertugen meinerseits.



neues jahr, neues update: bikeschmiede offenbach hat sich in mein herz geschraubt. echt problemloser service, zuvorkommend und schnell. wir waren so zufrieden, dass meine freundin gleich noch ein rennrad gekauft hat da. 


neu im pool: zweirad-stadler: bisher nur besichtigt. riesen laden, viele alltagsrÃ¤der, e-bikes, mtbs und rennrÃ¤der, aber nicht die edelsten und exklusivsten teile. also eher mittelkasse statt highend. preise nicht unbedingt wie im stadler-onlineshop â ist mir zumindest bei den nahrungsergÃ¤nzungsmittgeln aufgefallen. groÃe markenvielfalt bei klamotten, aber auch hier wird eher der normale radler und nicht so der urban-hippe  trendsetter fÃ¼ndig werden...


ansonsten alles beim alten: mainbike immer noch chaotisch, boettgen immer noch unterirdisch unfreundlich und unpackbar schlechter service. nach wie vor auch gut fÃ¼r rennradler: bikers cave im bahnhofsviertel.


----------



## drinkandbike (28. März 2011)

wenn Hösbach Nähe Aschaffenburg noch Kreis Frankfurt ist dann.....Stenger!!! Ich glaube die reissen sich mehr als 2 Beine für einen Kunden aus. Ich gehe da seit Jahren hin und habe bisher dort nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sehr guter Service und ein überaus freundlicher Umgang mit dem Kunden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. März 2011)

Ja, seit dem Besitzerwechsel bei der Bikeschmiede kann ich dem nur beipflichten. Da hat sich der Wind ganz schön gedreht 

Bei Mainbike habe ich letztes Jahr ein Nicolai-Leihbike für ein Wochenende gekriegt. Sehr unbürokratisch und äußerst freundlich, wenn auch tatsächlich etwas chaotisch. Die platzen aus allen Nähten, leider lässt sich ohne Umzug wohl kaum etwas machen.


----------



## powderJO (1. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> neu im pool: zweirad-stadler:...



das lässt sich gar nicht gut an mit dem "größten zweiradhändler deutschlands". im verkaufen waren sie schnell, im kassieren auch  auf die ware, die angeblich am lager war, warte ich jetzt seit 1 woche. zugesichert waren maximal (_o-ton: keine sorge, das ist hier, das liefern wir sofort aus_) 2 tage. keine rückrufe trotz vereinbarung, jeden tag neue und andere ausreden ... na prima...


----------



## Sardic (3. April 2011)

Ich habe mir an einem Montag einen Fox FF Helm in Stadler aus ihrem Geschäft im Leipzig bestellen lassen,die Dame hat gesagt er komtm warhscheinlich samstag,ahb aber schon Donnerstag den anruf bekommen das er da ist .

Hat zwar nicht gepasst ging ,aber relativ schnell.

Trozdem mag ich den Laden nicht,irgendwie wirkt er unsympatisch und die fähigkeit bei den Mitarbeiter schwankt.


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. April 2011)

also kennt jemand läden in frankfurt außer montimare wo man am besten wegen hosen zum downhill schauen fahren kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

hibike. in frankfurt selbst hat imho außer montimare keiner was dh-spezifisches


----------



## Downhiller16 (20. April 2011)

aso ok


----------



## kolle1989 (3. Mai 2011)

War beim Fahrrad Ott in Heusenstamm bei Offenbach , also der Laden hat nichts besonderes aber besorgen tun die dir alles zu gescheiten Preisen , die 2 jungen Schrauber habens richtig drauf habe mit einem da mich lange unterhalten , der chef ist nicht der beste da aber das Werkstattpersonal hat echt Ahnung !


----------



## tomtomba (20. Mai 2011)

Gibt es in der Gegend einen Rock Shox Master Service, der noch selbst an den Gabeln schraubt? 
Die Zugstufe meiner RS Revelation ist undicht, vierliert nach jeder Tour ca 50 PSI (von 110 die reinkommen) Beim Dealer der Wahl wo ich das Radel gekauft habe und wo die Gabel zum Service war meinten Sie einschicken dauert ca 5 Wochen und von Ersatzgabel oder Leihrad haben sie noch nix gehört. (Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim) Bei 4 Riders waren sie schon ne ganze Ecke netter, da hätte es nur 2 Wochen gedauert, aber auch das ist mir jetzt so mitten in der schönsten Zeit zu lange....
Ich habe hier übers Forum einen netten Master Service am Bodensee gefunden, der sie innerhalb von 3-4 Werktagen machen würde, aber zzgl. immer 1-2 Tage Versand ist das auch ne sehr gute Woche die die Gabel weg ist..
Hat jemand einen Tip??? fahre auch gerne bis 100 km.! 
lg 
Tom


----------



## Maitre-B (28. Mai 2011)

Dann auch kurz mal mein Mostrich zum Thema:

Böttgen World of Bike (schon sprachlich irgendwie unrund): Rad gekauft und bei der Probefahrt festgestellt dass die vordere Bremsscheibe Schleifgeräusche macht, Techniker schraubt... fummelt... pfriemelt... ich krieg das Rad wieder, sage zur Verkäuferin: "Das schleift doch immernoch!?!", darauf Sie: "Besser kriegt mer des net hin!!" Achso...


----------



## Downhiller16 (28. Mai 2011)

weis einer vllt nen tip , wen die bremsen quitschen ?


----------



## DBate (29. Mai 2011)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Dann auch kurz mal mein Mostrich zum Thema:
> 
> Böttgen World of Bike (schon sprachlich irgendwie unrund): Rad gekauft und bei der Probefahrt festgestellt dass die vordere Bremsscheibe Schleifgeräusche macht, Techniker schraubt... fummelt... pfriemelt... ich krieg das Rad wieder, sage zur Verkäuferin: "Das schleift doch immernoch!?!", darauf Sie: "Besser kriegt mer des net hin!!" Achso...



Meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Laden: Wenn's der letzte Radhändler auf Erden wäre, würde ich auf Nordic Walking umsteigen .



Downhiller16 schrieb:


> weis einer vllt nen tip , wen die bremsen quitschen ?



Falls die Bremse ordentlich eingestellt ist; Schon andere Beläge (= anderer Hersteller) probiert? Evtl. auch 'ne andere Scheibe?


----------



## Marko S (30. Mai 2011)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Dann auch kurz mal mein Mostrich zum Thema:
> 
> Böttgen World of Bike (schon sprachlich irgendwie unrund): Rad gekauft und bei der Probefahrt festgestellt dass die vordere Bremsscheibe Schleifgeräusche macht, Techniker schraubt... fummelt... pfriemelt... ich krieg das Rad wieder, sage zur Verkäuferin: "Das schleift doch immernoch!?!", darauf Sie: "Besser kriegt mer des net hin!!" Achso...



Unabhängig davon das der Laden schlecht ist, aber das mit dem schleifen der Bremsen kannst du bei vielen Läden haben da spielen so viele Faktoren rein.
Manchmal passt es eben nicht.
Viele Arbeiten machen die meisten Läden einfach nicht wegen dem hohen Zeitaufwand z.B. passen die Adapter nicht immer mit der Gabel zusammen,
dann müssten die mit einer Fräse angepasst werden, geht auch ne Feile, das kostet aber Zeit und da sollte Mann wissen wo was weg muss.
Ja größer die Scheibe ist um so schwieriger wird es das Teil schlieffrei zu bekommen usw.
Da kannste Stundenlang drüber philosophieren.


----------



## Maitre-B (30. Mai 2011)

@Marko S: bei nem Bike "von der Stange" erwarte ich das aber, schliesslich bekommen sie ja auch mein Geld dafür. Abgesehen davon ist auch der Ton der Antwort absolut nicht angemessen.


----------



## Marko S (30. Mai 2011)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> @Marko S: bei nem Bike "von der Stange" erwarte ich das aber, schliesslich bekommen sie ja auch mein Geld dafür. Abgesehen davon ist auch der Ton der Antwort absolut nicht angemessen.



Ich wollte lediglich sagen das ne schleifende Bremse kein Kriterium für einen guten oder schlechten Händler ist.
An schleifenden Bremsen haben sich schon viele Leute abgemüht und wenn die Kombi Gabel-Bremse-Nabe gerade ungünstig ist wird es halt schwer und kostet Zeit.
Bei manchen Bremsen bekommst du immer wieder schleifen und musst nachstellen, da geht es halt um Zehntel-Millimeter.
Das wir als Kunden eigentlich mit der Erwartung zum Laden gehen "hier wird uns geholfen" ist doch klar, die Realität ist halt eine andere.
Du kannst ja einen anderen Händler bemühen und wenn der das Teil hin bekommt wiest du das die Arbeit beim Böttgen Murks war,
bekommen die anderen die Bremse auch nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit hin ist die Kombi ungünstig.
Auch Hersteller von Teilen produzieren Murks und der Kunde kann es dann ausbaden.

Also viel Erfolg bei der Bremse

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingt (31. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mal kurz was zu hiBike hier schreiben:

Hab schon einige Sachen dort gekauft, Beratung gibt es dort eigetlich keine aber Preise sind ja Internetniveau deswege ist das auch in Ordnung wie ich denke. 

Nur eine Sache fand ich net ganz so dolle. 
War gestern da und habe mir einen neuen Syntace Vector gekauft. Wollte den Lenker kürzen lasse (ist ja net der allerbilligste für gut 70 Euronen). Wollte was in die kaffeekasse machen aber die wollten 14 dafür.  Das fande ich schon bischen umverschämt auch weil ich schon öfter da war. Da kam als ironische Antwort das die ein spezielles Laserverfahren verwenden............Hab gesagt danke, bin heim, zu nem Kollegen gefahren, Kreissäge an und 30 sec später war der lenker gekürzt. 

Was is sagen wollte ist, das ich bei kleineren Händlern so was auch schon erlebt habe das die das Murren machen, und dafür gibts ahlt was in die Kaffeekasse. 

Ride on


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Mai 2011)

Der kleiner HÃ¤ndler verkauft dir den Lenker aber nicht zu dem Preis. Da ist dann noch genug Marge fÃ¼rs KÃ¼rzen vorhanden. Bei 70 â¬ bleibt da eben nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Interwoven (2. Juni 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der kleiner Händler verkauft dir den Lenker aber nicht zu dem Preis. Da ist dann noch genug Marge fürs Kürzen vorhanden. Bei 70  bleibt da eben nicht mehr viel.




alle wollen nur noch umsonst und für kaffeekasse und wenn es nicht spielt ist das unverschämt.

hibike spielt bei mir stressfrei


----------



## Arthur27 (7. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich wollte die Tage mal beim Stadler vorbeischauen um mich mit Winterkleidung einzudecken.
Wie sind die denn vom Sortiment her aufgestellt ? Ich mag eher "lockere" Klamotten und keine CC- oder Rennradähnliche Kleidung.
Wie schauts von den Preisen aus ? Finden sich auch Schnäppchen ?

Danke im voraus und Grüsse


----------



## powderJO (8. Oktober 2012)

stadler ist für mich keine empfehlung. preislich auch eher auf der teuren seite. haben vaude, assos, dynamics (eigenmarke), scott, sugoi und ein paar marvic-teile. insgesamt eher nicht so mtb-lastig, eher rtf-rennradfahrer-klamotten


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab' meine gesamte Ausrüstung bei 4-Riders in Kriftel gekauft - Super Beratung vor, während und für mich als Non-Selberschrauber ganz wichtig: NACH dem Kauf! 

Kaufe demnächst ein 2013er Stumpjumper, natürlich auch dort - fühle mich dort rundum gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Oktober 2012)

Achtung bei Stadler. 

Für Normalo gute Auswahl, ab und an ein Schnäppchen-Angebot, würde ich aber wirklich vorher vergleichen.

ABER: Kein Geld-Zurück. Kauft Ihr wie ich im guten Vertrauen ein paar goldene Pedale in der eingeschweißten Verpackung und merkt einen Tag später, hmmm. vielleicht Gold doch eher keine gute Idee und fahrt zurück dann gibt es bei Stadler nur einen Gutschein. Es gibt kein Geld retour auch wenn es einen anderen Artikel nicht vor Ort gibt. 

Übrigens: Umtausch gegen Geld ist im Laden KULANZ, die müssen das also nicht, hat sich aber so "eingebürgert". Deswegen erwähne ichd as hier.

Ist nicht schlimm wenn man es weiß. Doof wenn nicht.


----------



## Arthur27 (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Einschätzung PowderJO.

Gibts im Raum FFM Läden die in Sachen Bikeklamotten zu empfehlen sind ?
Beim Hibike war ich schon ein paarmal, die haben aber leider recht wenig Sachen direkt im Laden. Und jedesmal was aus dem Lager holen lassen zum anprobieren ist recht umständlich


----------



## Turbo-s (10. Oktober 2012)

@ Chef  Also auch wenn ich es vorher geschrieben habe dass es mit vorsicht zu genießen ist, in Sachen Radklamotten ist der Stadler sehr gut bestückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interwoven (10. Oktober 2012)

Für Klamotten, zubehör & Co. ist hibike der beste laden im Rhein-Main. 
Gute Preise, gute Auswahl, vieles in guter Stückzahl vorrätig. Ich mache auf der Website immer eine Vorauswahl, notiere die Artikel Nummern, geh dann an die Theke und lass mir alles bringen. Auch bei einem shoot-out von 10 Hosen oder sonst was zuckt da keiner. Außerdem stressfrei Kohle zurück, wenn man es sich nach Kauf doch nochmal anders überlegt.


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (6. November 2012)

hi

will ja keine werbung machen, aber in mainz der fahradfranz xxl hat eine eigene hausmarke CRAVER. habe da für meine frau ein lady bike gekauft für 800 euro schaltung kom. XL kurbel alles. Elexir 3 bremsen, asogar ne gute air gabel is drauf. bis auf die alex rims ist alles top für den preis.

mein kollege hat sich vor 2 wochen ein trekkking gekauft 1000 euro mit alles XT sogar bremsen und DT Swiss laufräder....hammer preis. 9,8 kg bike für 1000 euros.

also wenn ihr net umbedingt tollen namen auf dem bike haben wollt, sonder euch mit craver begnügt, werdet ihr mit guten parts versorgt zu einbem bezahlbaren preis.


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

Wir waren am Samstag bei Intra Sport in Sossenheim. Der Kerl macht keine Beratung, sondern einen stupiden Verkauf a la: Nimm dieses Rad oder zisch ab!

Außerdem wollte er mir erzählen, dass diese Gabel hier http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2853956_-reba-rl-120mm-26-2012-rockshox.html qualitativ mind. so gut wäre wie eine Fox 32 Talas Fit mit 120mm. Kann als MTB-Fan nur abraten von diesem Laden.

Bei Hibike gabs dann für den Kumpel eine ordentliche Beratung + ein Lapierre!


----------



## hawiro (6. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> [ ... ]
> Außerdem wollte er mir erzählen, dass diese Gabel hier http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2853956_-reba-rl-120mm-26-2012-rockshox.html qualitativ mind. so gut wäre wie eine Fox 32 Talas Fit mit 120mm. Kann als MTB-Fan nur abraten von diesem Laden.[ ... ]


Eine Reba ist eine qualitativ sehr ordentliche Gabel, die ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten hat und die man vielfältig einstellen kann (Highspeed-Compression, Low-Speed-Compression, Zugstufe/Rebound, ...). Ausserdem hat sie den großen Vorteil, dass die Dichtungen haltbarer sind und man sie deswegen nicht dauernd einschicken muss. Abgesehen davon kann man den Service, wenn man will, auch selber machen, und ist nicht, wie bei Fox, genötigt das Ding einzuschicken oder einen Garantieverlust zu riskieren.

Die genannte Fox kenne ich persönlich nicht, kenne aber mehrere Leute (incl. meiner Frau und meiner Wenigkeit), die die Reba fahren und sehr zufrieden sind. Einer von den Reba-Fahrern ist sogar wegen der Service-Geschichte und den dauernden Schwierigkeiten mit leckenden Dichtungen reumütig von Fox (genaues Modell weiss ich aber nicht mehr) auf die Reba umgestiegen. Die Reba pauschal als Schrott abzutun tut ihr also mit Sicherheit Unrecht.


----------



## tillibebek (7. November 2012)

hawiro schrieb:


> Eine Reba ist eine qualitativ sehr ordentliche Gabel, die ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten hat und die man vielfältig einstellen kann (Highspeed-Compression, Low-Speed-Compression, Zugstufe/Rebound, ...). Ausserdem hat sie den großen Vorteil, dass die Dichtungen haltbarer sind und man sie deswegen nicht dauernd einschicken muss. Abgesehen davon kann man den Service, wenn man will, auch selber machen, und ist nicht, wie bei Fox, genötigt das Ding einzuschicken oder einen Garantieverlust zu riskieren.
> 
> Die genannte Fox kenne ich persönlich nicht, kenne aber mehrere Leute (incl. meiner Frau und meiner Wenigkeit), die die Reba fahren und sehr zufrieden sind. Einer von den Reba-Fahrern ist sogar wegen der Service-Geschichte und den dauernden Schwierigkeiten mit leckenden Dichtungen reumütig von Fox (genaues Modell weiss ich aber nicht mehr) auf die Reba umgestiegen. Die Reba pauschal als Schrott abzutun tut ihr also mit Sicherheit Unrecht.



Es geht um diese Fox:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/display.php?t=forks&p=32214

Du musst meine Schriftzeichen schon richtig deuten. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Reba Schrott ist, sondern das sie mit der Fox nicht mithalten kann. Ansprechverhalten der Fox ist deutlich besser. Hatte beide schon längere Zeit im Einsatz.

Zudem: Was würdest du machen, wenn du in dem Laden ein Ghost zur Probe fährst und dann mal fragst, ob er Alternativen hat und er sagt: "Nein, dieses Bike ist genau das ideale Bike für deinen Kumpel!".... Seltsam, oder?


----------



## hawiro (7. November 2012)

@_tili_bebek: Was genau ist an der Fox jetzt besser? Die Fox, die ich vor einiger Zeit mal probegefahren bin (genauen Typ weiss ich leider nicht mehr), war zwar schön fluffig, aber das Ansprechverhalten meiner Reba ist nicht signifikant schlechter. Die ganzen anderen Nachteile der Fox wiegt das Bisschen bessere Ansprechverhalten der Fox jetzt nicht wirklich auf. Aber ich denke, das sind Geschmacksnuancen, die jeder selber mit sich ausmachen muss.

Wegen des Händlers: Dein Urteil über den Händler hatte ich extra nicht kommentiert, weil ich über den natürlich nichts sagen kann. Wenn der wirklich solche Aussagen macht, wie von Dir zitiert, dann ist das natürlich total Panne.

Edith sagt: vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion über die Gabel in das passende Unterforum verlegen.

Und um noch mal was in Richtung Händler beizutragen: Südlich von Frankfurt sind meiner Erfahrung nach Radsport360 in Urberach und der Rad + Triathlon-Shop in Neu-Isenburg empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (7. November 2012)

atomschlag schrieb:


> hi
> 
> will ja keine werbung machen, aber in mainz der fahradfranz xxl hat eine eigene hausmarke craver. Habe da für meine frau ein lady bike gekauft für 800 euro schaltung kom. Xl kurbel alles. Elexir 3 bremsen, asogar ne gute air gabel is drauf. Bis auf die alex rims ist alles top für den preis.
> 
> ...


 
carver


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. November 2012)

Man glaubt nicht, wie schwierig es ist, einen Laden zu finden, der sich erbarmt und ein paar Flaschenhalterösen in einen Stahlrahmen bohrt... 
Hibike schließt es zumindest nicht aus und kuckt sich das Rad mal an!


----------



## saturno (13. November 2012)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Man glaubt nicht, wie schwierig es ist, einen Laden zu finden, der sich erbarmt und ein paar Flaschenhalterösen in einen Stahlrahmen bohrt...
> Hibike schließt es zumindest nicht aus und kuckt sich das Rad mal an!



kann dir jeder gute karosseriebau betrieb machen. die haben die presseinsätze mit gewinde für ihre unfallschäden zu reparieren. nicht jeder shop hat solche eine "günstige" zange.


----------



## tomtomba (22. November 2012)

Ich hab jahrelang dem Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim die Stange gehalten, aber jetzt ist Schluß......
1: irgendwann war ne Schraube von meinem Hinterbau verschwunden....(verloren) 
    Aussage des Dealers. Die Schraube muß beim Hersteller bestellt werden, da müssen wir warten bis wir mal die Mindestbestellmengen erreicht haben....Auf meinen Hinweis, daß ich kein Schnäppchenradel fahre und das identische Rad nochmal im Laden steht und da genau die Schraube dran ist die ich brauche hat er sie wiederwillig abgeschraubt....
2: Großer Service vorm Alpencross...
    Bitte schaut nach der Kette....bitte nachmessen und evtl tauschen..
    Abgeholt auf die Rechnung geschaut, keine neue Kette....bitte holt doch mal die Kettenmeßlehre....die ist dann komplett durchgefallen.!!!! Also noch ne Kette und ein Ritzelpaket....
3: Gabel zum Service....kommt zurück. 
    Wo ist denn der Konus?? hatte Euch die Gabel incl. Konus gegeben....nee da war keiner drauf...ich doch der war da drauf....also heim und nochmal alles durchgesucht...kein Konus....wieder hin...Er fragt was denn da für ein Steuersatz im Rad drin ist ???? keine Ahnung der der drin war als ich das Rad bei Euch gekauft habe...
Dann kommt der Mechaniker und meint er hätte jetzt halt mal einen drauf gemacht, ich sollte mal probieren ob er passt??? Hat er natürlich nicht..also mit dem Rad wieder hin und gesagt ich gehe jetzt einen Kaffee trinken und in 30 min ist das Radel fertig!! 
Wars dann auch.....!!!
nach 6 Monaten hat die Gabel gesuppt...ja wir würden das als Garantiefall zu Sport Import schicken, aber im Moment ist Saison, das kann bis zu 6 Wochen dauern...????
Ersatzgabel???irgendwas ??? Fehlanzeige....
4: jetzt sind die Lager vom Hinterbau defekt...Aussage "Hersteller kann nicht mehr liefern und der Mindestbestellwert würde auch nicht erreicht...vielleicht wenn ich das Rad bringe könnten sie die alten Lager ausbauen und eben Standardlager einbauen, aber ob die dann auch alle lieferbar sind würde in den Sternen stehen....
Eine freundliche E-Mail (wirklich freundlich) an den Hersteller und 3 Tage später hatte ich alle Lager und das kostenfrei......

Also ich gehe da nicht mehr hin...
Teile hole ich bei HiBike, mache fast alles selbst und die Lager am Hinterbau lasse ich in der Fahrradwerkstatt der Schlocker Stiftung in Hattersheim tauschen die haben da einen fitten Mechanikermeister....

So long
Tom


----------



## Turbo-s (22. November 2012)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Ich hab jahrelang dem Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim die Stange gehalten, aber jetzt ist Schluß......
> Hinterbau lasse ich in der Fahrradwerkstatt der Schlocker Stiftung in Hattersheim tauschen die haben da einen fitten Mechanikermeister....
> 
> So long
> Tom



Also die haben sich ja echt um Dich bemüht...

Was ist denn die Schlocker Stiftung? (hab's mal eben gegoogelt) Was kann man dort denn alles machen lassen?


----------



## DerandereJan (22. November 2012)

Unzufrieden?

Ist nicht ganz Ffm, dafür aber ne echte Ansage! 

http://www.ironworkx.de/home/shop/angebote.html?PHPSESSID=d612793e1aa4a008b8f85fcc5af553a1

Grüße aus Gießen
Jan


----------



## tomtomba (22. November 2012)

Schlocker Stiftung gehört zur EVIM und ist eine Behindertenwerkstatt im klassischen Sinn. 
Die haben eine Gärtnerei, ne Bäckerei, diverse Montagegruppen und eben auch eine Fahrradwerkstatt....
Der Leiter ist Mechanikermeister und selbst MTB Fahrer und dann gibts noch einen  Gesellen....
Die machen einen ganz fähigen Eindruck. 
Halt eher für die normalen Dinge....
lg
Tom


----------



## Turbo-s (28. November 2012)

Danke! Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, Aber lagerwechsel ist schon ein bißchen mehr als normal


----------



## Rockside (29. November 2012)

Bei Hibike im Laden Teile kaufen finde sich super, weil das meiste direkt über die Theke geht ohne elend langes bestellen wie sonst üblich. Zuvor kann man sich im Internet vergewissern, daß die Sachen auch vorrätig sind. 
Und die Auswahl ist dazu auch noch riesengroß. Dafür


----------



## Basscommander (30. November 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bei Hibike im Laden Teile kaufen finde sich super, weil das meiste direkt über die Theke geht ohne elend langes bestellen wie sonst üblich. Zuvor kann man sich im Internet vergewissern, daß die Sachen auch vorrätig sind.
> Und die Auswahl ist dazu auch noch riesengroß. Dafür



Das wäre ja mal was ganz neues, wenn das beim HiBike so funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2012)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mal was ganz neues, wenn das beim HiBike so funktioniert!



Ich bin seit Jahren Stammkundin bei HiBike - und es FUNKTIONIERT!

Außerdem haben die (meisten) Verkäufer dort echt Ahnung von der Materie, versuchen nicht einem was aufzuschwatzen und super kulant bei Reklamation / Umtausch sind die auch!

Für mich gibt es auf jeden Fall im weiten Umkreis keinen besseren Laden!!!


----------



## Slartibartfass (10. Dezember 2012)

Jemand nen Tipp für nen Lagwechsel im Rhein-Main Gebiet? Da ich ein Votec V.SX hab wollte ich evtl mal im Votec Store in FFM anrufne, aber Erfahrungen hab ich bisher keine gefunden... Lager hab ich schon, geht nur ums wechseln...


----------



## karsten13 (11. Dezember 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> wollte ich evtl mal im Votec Store in FFM anrufne



wenn Du den in der Gerbermühlstr. meinst, den gibt es nicht mehr ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Slartibartfass (11. Dezember 2012)

OK, dann hat sich das erledigt :-/ Kennt jemand nen fähigen Händler im Rhein-Main, insbesondere im/um Mainz?


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (11. Dezember 2012)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> OK, dann hat sich das erledigt :-/ Kennt jemand nen fähigen Händler im Rhein-Main, insbesondere im/um Mainz?



in mainz ja

http://www.cycleplanet.de/startseite.html


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja ein voreingenommener Typ...
Aber was ich vorhin im Bikemax auf der Hanauer Landstraße erlebt habe, war klasse und sogar katastrophaler als erwartet! Ich war ca. 15 Minuten im Laden, mit mir etwa drei andere Kunden.
Etwas mehr Leute liefen in Bikemax-Hemden herum, ich vermute, die werden dafür bezahlt. Ich habe das komplette Sortiment gesichtet, besonders die Lampen und Pumpen alle in die Hand genommen und soweit möglich ausprobiert.
Angesprochen wurde ich in der ganzen Zeit nicht. Dann bin ich gegangen und habe im Mainbike eingekauft...


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Januar 2013)

Ja MainBike ist sehr gut, aber man kann die beiden Läden auch nicht miteinander vergleichen, die einen sind ein feiner etablierter Laden wo die Inhaber hinter der Theke stehen und der andere ist ein grossflaechiger Franchise wo man, wenn man Glück hat, den oder die Inhaber irgendwo mal sieht. Dafür bietet der Eine viel größere Auswahl und der Andere eben eine viel individuellere Beratung.


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Januar 2013)

Ich finde Mainbike nicht gut, der Bikemax war nur zu unvorstellbar schlecht. Zu schlecht um da auch nur einen Cent zu lassen.


----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2013)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich finde Mainbike nicht gut, der Bikemax war nur zu unvorstellbar schlecht. Zu schlecht um da auch nur einen Cent zu lassen.



beides kann ich so bestätigen. bei mainbike finde ich es schade - denn die können, wenn sie wollen. sind halt organisatorisch echt pfeifen und imho deshalb immer so unter permanentem zeitdruck, dass sich das überall (service, werkstatt) ziemlich negativ auswirkt.



wird mal zeit, dass ich ein update meines tests schreibe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. Januar 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...wird mal zeit, dass ich ein update meines tests schreibe ...



done:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2013/01/bikeladen-in-und-um-frankfurt-eine.html


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (17. Januar 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-holzmann.net/


is der beste wenns um rad geht. sowie auch preislich. habe alle durch auch hibike und und und. würde jeden da hin schicke reperaturen werden gleich gemacht und ohne fusch.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Januar 2013)

Tobsen World Bike Store in Alzenau

http://www.tobsensworld.com/

Kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Januar 2013)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Jemand nen Tipp für nen Lagwechsel im Rhein-Main Gebiet? Da ich ein Votec V.SX hab wollte ich evtl mal im Votec Store in FFM anrufne, aber Erfahrungen hab ich bisher keine gefunden... Lager hab ich schon, geht nur ums wechseln...



melde dich beim mike hoglund er hatte den shop geleitet - er ist jetzt bei sixpackracing schreib ihn an und er sagt dir wo du hingehen kannst


----------

